# UFC 83: SERRA vs. ST-PIERRE 2 Discussion Thread



## T.B.

*UFC 83: SERRA vs. ST-PIERRE 2*
Date: 4/19/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Bell Centre (Montreal, Quebec, Canada)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*



[9-4-0] *Matt Serra* vs. *Georges St-Pierre* [15-2-0] - *Undisputed UFC Welterweight Championship*

*Serra's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Georges St-Pierre (Win - TKO)
vs. Chris Lytle (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Karo Parisyan (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*St-Pierre's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Matt Hughes (Win - Verbal Submission)
vs. Josh Koscheck (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Matt Serra (Loss - TKO)



[9-4-0] *Travis Lutter* vs. *Rich Franklin* [22-3-0]

*Lutter's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Anderson Silva (Loss - Submission)
vs. Patrick Cote (Win - Submission)
vs. Cedric Marks (Win - Submission)

*Franklin's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Anderson Silva (Loss - TKO)
vs. Yushin Okami (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jason MacDonald (Win - Corner Stoppage)



[9-2-0] *Nate Quarry* vs. *Kalib Starnes* [8-2-1]

*Quarry's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Pete Sell (Win - KO)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - KO)
vs. Pete Sell (Win - TKO)

*Starnes' Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Alan Belcher (Loss - Doctor Stoppage)
vs. Chris Leben (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Yushin Okami (Loss - TKO)



[10-4-0] *Charles McCarthy* vs. *Michael Bisping* [14-1-0]

*McCarthy's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Gideon Ray (Win - Submission)
vs. Trevor Garrett (Loss - Submission)
vs. Mike Van Meer (Win - Submission)

*Bisping's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Rashad Evans (Loss - Split Decision)
vs. Matt Hamill (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Elvis Sinosic (Win - TKO)



[5-1-0] *Mark Bocek* vs. *Mac Danzig* [17-4-1]

*Bocek's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Doug Evans (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Frankie Edgar (Loss - TKO)
vs. Garett Davis (Win - Submission)

*Danzig's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Tommy Speer (Win - Submission)
vs. Hayato Sakurai (Loss - KO)
vs. Clay French (Loss - Split Decision)


----------


*Preliminary Bouts:*



[39-10-0] *Joe Doerksen* vs. *Jason MacDonald* [19-9-0]

*Doerksen's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Ed Herman (Loss - KO)
vs. Paulo Filho (Loss - TKO)
vs. BJ Lacy (Win - TKO)

*MacDonald's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Yushin Okami (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Rory Singer (Win - TKO)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - Corner Stoppage)



[30-12-1] *Rich Clementi* vs. *Sam Stout* [12-3-1]

*Clementi's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Melvin Guillard (Win - Submission)
vs. Antoine Skinner (Win - TKO)
vs. Anthony Johnson (Win - Submission)

*Stout's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Per Eklund (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Martin Grandmont (Win - TKO)
vs. Spencer Fisher (Loss - Unanimous Decision)



[14-5-0] *Ed Herman* vs. *Demian Maia* [6-0-0]

*Herman's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Joe Doerksen (Win - KO)
vs. Scott Smith (Win - Submission)
vs. Chris Price (Win - Submission)

*Maia's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Ryan Jensen (Win - Submission)
vs. Ryan Stout (Win - TKO)
vs. Fabio Negao (Win - Submission)



[15-5-0] *Jason Day* vs. *Alan Belcher* [11-3-0]

*Day's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. David Loiseau (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Ron Faircloth (Win - TKO)
vs. Shawn Marchand (Win - TKO)

*Belcher's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Kalib Starnes (Win - Doctor Stoppage)
vs. Sean Salmon (Win - Submission)
vs. Kendall Grove (Loss - Submission)



[11-4-0] *Kuniyoshi Hironaka* vs. *Jonathon Goulet* [21-9-0]

*Hironaka's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Thiago Alves (Loss - TKO)
vs. Forrest Petz (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jon Fitch (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*Goulet's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Paul Georgieff (Win - Technical Submission)
vs. Dan Chambers (Win - TKO)
vs. Dustin Hazelett (Loss - Submission)



[8-2-0] *Brad Morris* vs. *Cain Velasquez* [2-0-0]

*Morris' Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Kristof Midoux (Win - TKO)
vs. David Lock (Win - Submission)
vs. Steve McKinnon (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Velasquez's Last 2 Fights:*
vs. Jeremiah Constant (Win - TKO)
vs. Jesse Fujarczyk (Win - TKO)


----------


UFC comes to Canada for the first time ever on Saturday, April 19th! One year ago, Matt "The Terror" Serra shocked the world by defeating Georges "Rush" St-Pierre for the UFC Welterweight Championship. Now, after defeating Matt Hughes in December, St-Pierre enters the Octagon as the Interim Welterweight Champion to face the man who took his title - this time, in his home province of Quebec. Can Serra beat St-Pierre for a second time? 

The undisputed king of the 170-pound weight class will be determined at UFC 83: SERRA VS. ST-PIERRE 2 - Saturday, April 19, live and ONLY on Pay-Per-View!!


----------



## Pound&Mound

lol I was like wow franklin vs bisping would be great haha that picture is misleading!

Let's see, I see GSP being very careful in the stand up game, throwing a couple kicks then taking down serra. Serra tries to work off his back and GSP grabs that arm and pulls a Matt Hughes on serra GG 

Or it could be like the first fight but god forbid. :thumb02:


----------



## Damone

Damn, great card, as even the pre-lims look appetizing. Let's hope that Bisping kills McCarthy early, so we can at least see the Stout vs Clementi fight.


----------



## Rabid

GSP ftw tyvm ttyl.

Hrm. Joe Doerkson, I hope he wins!


----------



## theufckid

Let's go Rich & GSP !


----------



## Ape City

Oh my god,oh my god!!! Did they finally drop the ridiculous titles that always follow the UFC #? Woot! No more "UFC 89: explosive power fist of the tiger" titles that make me roll my eyes!


----------



## enceledus

raise01:raise01:GSP!


----------



## enceledus

Apecity said:


> Oh my god,oh my god!!! Did they finally drop the ridiculous titles that always follow the UFC #? Woot! No more "UFC 89: explosive power fist of the tiger" titles that make me roll my eyes!


hahaha. UFC83: The Wrath of Canada!


----------



## blaked

Can't wait for this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy08

Man Franklin looks like he now lives on a street corner asking people for money and booze... 

decent line-up.


----------



## davidm724

Man, i am really excited about this card. I was also mislead by the poster. I was like, YEAH I hope Franklin tools Bisping in his MW debut. Oh well. Bisping should probably work McCarthy no problem, but it would be fun to see it the other way around. 
My picks:
GSP > Serra TKO
Franklin > Lutter TKO
Cote > Belcher KO
McCarthy > Bisping Sub. ray01:
Danzig > Bocek KO
Doerksen > MacDonald UD
Stout > Clementi TKO (would like to see Rich win though)
Maia > Herman Sub.
Quarry > Starnes KO
Goulet > Hironaka UD


----------



## the ultimate

GSP
Franklin
Bisping
Cote
Danzig
Clementi
Maia
MacDonald
Quarry
Goulet


----------



## MarijuanaSmoker

"One year ago, Matt "The Terror" Serra shocked the world by defeating Georges "Rush" St-Pierre for the UFC Welterweight Championship."

Can't believe its been a year, time is either going by faster then normal or im just getting older


----------



## LOJ

I actually see Franklin losing this fight, he couldn't do anything against Silva yet Lutter had Silva in a position that he could have beat him and beat him decisevly.

Lutter deserves another shot at the title, if he came in better preparation for the Silva fight there is no doubt in my mind he could have pulled off an up-set.

Lutter is no joke, and Franklin is in for a rude awakening. but hey, that's just my opinion.

Serra can win in either two ways as I look at it, either he gets a KO/TKO victory or he can pull-off a quick submission, I don't think he can pull off a decision here, but who knows he's got a good heart and he trains well. I wish him all the best in his recovery, and respect him dearly.

GSP will be so much more prepared then he was back when they fought the first time. I'm not talking about physically, the world of MMA knows how well conditioned, and physically prepared an athlete like GSP is, he will be in the best shape of his life and as the years go by he will just get better and better.

I'm talking about mentally. A lot of people have questioned his heart before and where hes head is at when he fights, but I'm going to tell you something right now; that he will be ready not only physically but 100% mentally as well.

There is nothing like a Canadian athlete show casing his skills in front of his home town. GSP is so proud of country and his fans that he will do anything in his will power to destroy Matt Serra come April.

There is nobody in the UFC who has the heart and will to fight as much as what this Canadian kid does, he's wanted the opportunity to fight in Canada since he came to the UFC.

When you are as driven and motivated as an athlete like GSP is, and you've wanted something for so long there is nothing going to stop you from getting what you want.

Georges has wanted this opportunity for so long, and now he gets the chance he's always wanted. I can guarantee you that he's not going to let it go.

22,000 + fans will block the Bell Centre come April 19th, and every last one of them will be behind Georges. Win, loss or draw we support him.


----------



## theufckid

Lion Of Justice said:


> I actually see Franklin losing this fight, he couldn't do anything against Silva yet Lutter had Silva in a position that he could have beat him and beat him decisevly.


I really don't think Franklin's gonna try a flying knee lol


----------



## Damone

> I actually see Franklin losing this fight, he couldn't do anything against Silva yet Lutter had Silva in a position that he could have beat him and beat him decisevly.


Wait, so Lutter did decent against Silva, so that means that he's going to beat Franklin? Say what? Silva beat Franklin because Silva has the perfect style to beat him, same goes for Machida. Lutter does not have that style, since his stand-up isn't that good. Franklin's no slouch on the ground, and if Lutter gets him down, then I see Franklin surviving. 

Lutter's a solid fighter, and his ground game is really good, but Franklin's a nightmare match-up for him. A big, tough striker, who has solid wrestling and a solid ground game.


----------



## LOJ

Lutter has decent stand up, remember when he knocked Marvin Eastman out, damn that was awesome.

I believe it was a straight right, Eastman dropped like a sack of shit.

Though I believe that's the only KO/TKO win he has.

I'm going to go with Lutter by Decision, just because I think he's going to be so much more prepared then he previously.


----------



## FunkYou

Apecity said:


> Oh my god,oh my god!!! Did they finally drop the ridiculous titles that always follow the UFC #? Woot! No more "UFC 89: explosive power fist of the tiger" titles that make me roll my eyes!



Actully this is called Serra vs GSP 2. Unfortunately we will probably have to watch a ppv called "explosive power fist of the tiger"


----------



## Damone

Lion Of Justice said:


> Lutter has decent stand up, remember when he knocked Marvin Eastman out, damn that was awesome.
> 
> I believe it was a straight right, Eastman dropped like a sack of shit.
> 
> Though I believe that's the only KO/TKO win he has.
> 
> I'm going to go with Lutter by Decision, just because I think he's going to be so much more prepared then he previously.


While the KO was pretty cool, Eastman was hardly engaging. That fight was pretty awful, but the KO sort of made up for it. Still, Lutter's stand-up isn't that hot, and while he's a really good BJJ guy and he can take a good punch, his cardio isn't exactly top class, nor is his work ethic. I see Franklin putting a beating on dude, personally.


----------



## MLS

Lion Of Justice said:


> I actually see Franklin losing this fight, he couldn't do anything against Silva yet Lutter had Silva in a position that he could have beat him and beat him decisevly.
> 
> Lutter deserves another shot at the title, if he came in better preparation for the Silva fight there is no doubt in my mind he could have pulled off an up-set.
> 
> Lutter is no joke, and Franklin is in for a rude awakening. but hey, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Serra can win in either two ways as I look at it, either he gets a KO/TKO victory or he can pull-off a quick submission, I don't think he can pull off a decision here, but who knows he's got a good heart and he trains well. I wish him all the best in his recovery, and respect him dearly.
> 
> GSP will be so much more prepared then he was back when they fought the first time. I'm not talking about physically, the world of MMA knows how well conditioned, and physically prepared an athlete like GSP is, he will be in the best shape of his life and as the years go by he will just get better and better.
> 
> I'm talking about mentally. A lot of people have questioned his heart before and where hes head is at when he fights, but I'm going to tell you something right now; that he will be ready not only physically but 100% mentally as well.
> 
> There is nothing like a Canadian athlete show casing his skills in front of his home town. GSP is so proud of country and his fans that he will do anything in his will power to destroy Matt Serra come April.
> 
> There is nobody in the UFC who has the heart and will to fight as much as what this Canadian kid does, he's wanted the opportunity to fight in Canada since he came to the UFC.
> 
> When you are as driven and motivated as an athlete like GSP is, and you've wanted something for so long there is nothing going to stop you from getting what you want.
> 
> Georges has wanted this opportunity for so long, and now he gets the chance he's always wanted. I can guarantee you that he's not going to let it go.
> 
> 22,000 + fans will block the Bell Centre come April 19th, and every last one of them will be behind Georges. Win, loss or draw we support him.


Are we forgetting that Silva had DOUBLE knee surgery 11 weeks before that fight with Lutter?


----------



## LOJ

Yes we are forgetting that, I didn't know Silva had surgery 11 weeks prior to the fight.

I know I'm an outcast with my opinion here but I believe Lutter can pull off an upset, that's if he comes in good shape.


----------



## gdhaliwal23

Damn, double knee surgery, is 11 weeks enough time for that shit to heal? :S


----------



## davidm724

I think Lutter's a good fighter as well, but I agree he's got a horrible matchup ahead of him in Franklin. He could pull off an upset, but I'd only expect him to win this one by submission. I doubt there's any way in hell will he make it to a decision, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Damone

I actually wouldn't be surprised to see it go to a decision, since Lutter can take a good punch. However, he'll end up looking worse than he did when he faced Prangley. Face-wise, of course.


----------



## royalking87

i think itll depend on which rich franklin shows up but for the st-pierre fight i hope he wrecks serra


----------



## Fedor>all

royalking87 said:


> i think itll depend on which rich franklin shows up but for the st-pierre fight i hope he wrecks serra


The Rich Franklin that has shown up against everyone but Anderson Silva in the UFC has been a beast. Rich will TKO Lutter in the 2nd.

As for GSP/Serra? I don't see GSP simply going for the submission win, I think he's going to take Serra to the ground and pound the shit out of him for 3 rounds, and finish him in the 3rd/4th.


----------



## Negative1

> As for GSP/Serra? I don't see GSP simply going for the submission win, I think he's going to take Serra to the ground and pound the shit out of him for 3 rounds, and finish him in the 3rd/4th.


If this is what actually takes place Fedor, I would love for Serra to get a submission victory. 

Seriously, I'm behind Serra 100%.

I'm also rooting for Lutter, Submission
could care less for the Cote/Belcher fight,
Bisping, TKO
Danzig, UD
Doerkson cause I don't like Macdonald at all, TKO
Clementi, Submission
Herman, TKO
Starnes, Split D, He'll probably get KO'd though
Goulet, TKO

Thats GSP, Cote, Jason Mac, Starnes, Stout, thats alot of Canadian boys.


----------



## TeamPunishment5

wow great card.

wow i though charles mcarthy was kinda out of the game, nice to see him back


----------



## BrFighter07

good card bad poster


----------



## Clivey

It's going to be really weird and awkward if Serra wins again, It'd be like Serra has trouble with every fighter except GSP


----------



## mltd21

wtf y r they putting ****** ass mac danzig against a no body instead of nate quarry vs kalib starnes which will be a good ass fight


----------



## LOJ

GSP will take him down and control him, that will be the story of this fight..

That's all there is to it, take him down and control him until the opportunity comes to finish him.

If people think that GSP is going to lose to Matt Serra in front of 22,000 people chanting his name, they've got another thing coming.

GSP via TKO or submission, late first round or early second.


----------



## starbug

Yeh good card, cant wait for this. GSP all the way, serra is not in his league. Obviously Franklyn and Bisping to win, and Herman is looking strong these days, pretty good undercard ftw!


----------



## MMAunderdogs

Poor Matt...


----------



## Damone

> wtf y r they putting ****** ass mac danzig against a no body instead of nate quarry vs kalib starnes which will be a good ass fight


Because Mac Danzig is the TUF 6 winner.


----------



## MMAunderdogs

I think Mac should win, but with that +400 money line on Bocek, I'm going to have to throw a few bucks at him! He's coming off a win at a UFC PPV, he's not THAT bad. Definitely not to the point where he should be +400!


----------



## LOJ

If you think that Franklin is going to dominate Lutter, boy your in for a big surprise.


----------



## dreamcrusher07

Wow this is a great card! Lets see how Mac does. I'm gonna say GSP takes the belt. Serra seems like a cool guy and all but I'm thinking GSP takes this one, especially with serra coming off of an injury.


----------



## Adasko

GSP is in my top 3 favourite fighters. I almost love him.
But i think he is not going to dominate Serra. I think he can even lose again  ...


----------



## LOJ

A lot of GSP fans are going to be really nervous watching this fight, but there is no reason for him to lose again. He's better then ever and he should be able to take Serra down and control his posture, he's got a better skill set than Serra, that's a given whether you like him or not he does have the better skill set.

If GSP does lose, he's going to be devastated. Being he's wanted this opportunity to fight in Montreal for so long that he would see it as a waste if he was to lose.

I can't see him losing twice to Serra, the first time was a given because Serra was the better fighter that night and was better prepared.

I see GSP winning by Submission and there being a third fight between the two in the months to come.


----------



## Pound&Mound

Heck yeah I am going to be shaking watching this fight, I was nervous watching him dominate Hughes from the top and hoping Hughes doesn't pull an arm bar from the bottom. 

If he gets TKO'd by Serra again, I am going to be in tears.


----------



## Adasko

GSP is better than Serra in almost every single aspect of the game. Except one, which is handleing the pressure (which we have seen in their first fight - GSP could not handle the pressure of defending the title for the first time and being a huge favourite of the people all over the world).
This time it will be even worse for him. Double pressure on him now, because he is fighting in front of his own people in his hometown.
I wish him the best, i wish him to destroy Serra, but i am really worried about this fight...


----------



## raymardo

Adasko said:


> GSP is better than Serra in almost every single aspect of the game. Except one, which is handleing the pressure (which we have seen in their first fight - GSP could not handle the pressure of defending the title for the first time and being a huge favourite of the people all over the world).
> This time it will be even worse for him. Double pressure on him now, because he is fighting in front of his own people in his hometown.
> I wish him the best, i wish him to destroy Serra, but i am really worried about this fight...


Serra by flying modified reverse gogopolata into a standing heel hook.


----------



## Damone

raymardo said:


> Serra by flying modified reverse gogopolata into a standing heel hook.


Serra training with Aoki & Sato or some shit?


----------



## wukkadb

Damone said:


> Serra training with Aoki & Sato or some shit?


http://youtube.com/watch?v=HLQk8DAYL64


----------



## Wise

Adasko said:


> GSP is better than Serra in almost every single aspect of the game. Except one, which is handleing the pressure (which we have seen in their first fight - GSP could not handle the pressure of defending the title for the first time and being a huge favourite of the people all over the world).
> This time it will be even worse for him. Double pressure on him now, because he is fighting in front of his own people in his hometown.
> I wish him the best, i wish him to destroy Serra, but i am really worried about this fight...


I think Serra's stand up is better. GSP is good at a distance against shitty strikers who like to sit back and eat leg kicks(Hughes). Bj proved that GSP has some weak boxing and I think Serra did it again in their fight. Serra was moving in and out really well landing nice body shots and then going up top when GSP dropped his hands. All Gsp was doing was sitting back and throwing kicks all of which Serra checked. 

This GSP is the most well rounded fighter shit has to stop. He has excellent wrestling and some beastly GnP, but I think if theirs one area where hes weak its his stand up. Not saying hes horrible at it but hes no where near the best at it either.


----------



## RushFan

hey all,
I will be cheering for GSP not only because he is a phenom but because the UFC needs him to win. Serra is not a genuine "Champion", his stoppage of GSP was regarded as a huge upset and reviewing the fight you realise that Serra fought perfectly and GSP fought poorly. Serra is the weakest of the current crop of title holders and it is a matter of time before a Fitch, Koscheck, Parisyan or Sanchez would take his belt away. Whereas, with GSP the UFC has the makings of a genuine legend of MMA, with the physical ability and technical tools to reign atop the welterweight division for a considerable time. If the UFC wants genuine "Champions", GSP is the man for the job.
Two fights that should be on the PPV are
Maeia vs Herman - interesting ground battle
Cote vs Belcher - Bombs thrown standing 
If i pay $40 for the event i dont want to hear rubbish about watching the undercard on "UFC on Demand". Respect the fans.
Finally, can someone explain why Franklin and Bisping get their mugs on the promo poster? Ok, i know they are popular fighters but they are also quickly becoming redundant in the UFC. Neither fighter looks a genuine title contender but they are permmited to prolong their careers by fighting "hand picked" opponents while the UFC stuffs their former glories down our throats ( whatever happened to Bispings UF2 finale opponent? ). 
I think Franklin should retire and join Rogan in commentary duties and Bisping should fight Matt Hammill again, then piss off back to England a broken beaten man.

GSP has weak stand up? How many other people have finished Matt Hughes with a head kick? hmm...


----------



## LOJ

GSP does not have weak stand-up, if anyone has weak stand-up it would be Serra, he's only had one TKO is his entire career and that was against GSP.

I think people are forgetting that GSP has 7 TKO's while Serra one has 1.

Sure, everyone has a punchers chance but GSP has the better stand-up, and his record proves that.

He can bang with Serra for five rounds in he wants to and come out on top, he got caught in their previous fight. Do people actually think that GSP is going to fight as bad as he did last April?

I think not.

GSP's going to be a beast coming into this fight, I can't wait he's going to be so hyped that it's going to be virtually impossible for Serra to get out of the way of the reckoning machine.

People are going to be shocked on how dominate he will be, people actually thought that Matt Hughes could upset GSP in their third fight, GSP is on another level compared to every other WW in the world, it's that simple.

He's got his confidence back now so look the fu*k out.


----------



## Robopencil

Sexay. If I did my maths right I count 8 Canadians I think.


----------



## Warchild

Why do alot of people diss on Serra? I never understood it. He takes the fights they give him, doesn't dodge anyone, and has defeated some quality opponents. To say he's not on the same level as GSP, well no matter what is said he beat him before, so who's on who's level, really? GSP is no MMA god.


----------



## Alex St Pierre

*eh*

"There is nothing like a Canadian athlete show casing his skills in front of his home town. GSP is so proud of country and his fans that he will do anything in his will power to destroy Matt Serra come April."

Yeah I am so excited. I live in Ottawa and hopefully will be busing down to Montreal to see this. GSP is a proud french canadian and I think fighting in his homeland will give him a huge boost.

I read in some newspaper that GSP was mad at Serra for talking trash. Apparently Serra said about him "Frenchie should go home and drink his red wine." I'm french canadian and personally I think that's a hilarious comment and GSP is just too serious. If he really wanted to piss him off he should have called him a frog or a pepsi... those are the 2 worst things to call a french canadian.


----------



## kds13

wukkadb said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HLQk8DAYL64


Nick Serra, Matt Serra...its all the same right? :laugh:

That sub was ridiculous.


----------



## All_In

wukkadb said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HLQk8DAYL64


Awesome.


----------



## El_Padre

Alex St Pierre said:


> If he really wanted to piss him off he should have called him a frog or a pepsi... those are the 2 worst things to call a french canadian.


Obviously, Frog, I know but why Pepsi?


----------



## WarrenG

El_Padre said:


> Obviously, Frog, I know but why Pepsi?


It stemmed from a Quebec-only Pepsi ad campaign in the late '80s with French comedian Claude Meunier playing a bunch of stereotypes. The campaign worked and made Pepsi bigger than Coke (in Quebec). Not one of the shining moments IMHO since English Canada viewed the ads as being true-to-type instead of the self-deprecating nature they that were understood by Quebecers.


----------



## davidm724

I don't get the "frog" one.


----------



## El_Padre

davidm724 said:


> I don't get the "frog" one.


That's because us French are supposed to be eating Frogs' legs for breakfast, lunch, dinner, etc ... :thumb02:


----------



## davidm724

Ahh, I gotcha. Although I've never heard that stereotype. Actually the only Canadian stereotypes I can think of are displayed by the Mackenzie brothers from Strange Brew, and that they are super nice people. I guess Frog is the best people can come up with for Canadians.

I'm from Alaska, so I'm used to people saying I should go back to my igloo, and what not. Unoriginal bastids.


----------



## taadland

all i got to say is nobody in there right mind is going to say serra will win, gsp will be impressive, again.


----------



## LOJ

taadland said:


> all i got to say is nobody in there right mind is going to say serra will win, gsp will be impressive, again.


This is just like the GSP vs. Hughes III fight, people thought Hughes would get the last laugh and pull off yet another win, even the voting was in favor of Hughes.

What happined..

GSP completely and utterly dominated Hughes in every which way possible.

He's back and better than ever, Serra is not winning.


----------



## PutsOut

GSP wont submit Serra and wont be as aggressive in his standing game. I love Matt Serra but i cant see him winning again but he still has a punchers chance and he pretty amazing on the ground.


----------



## LOJ

The way I look at it is Matt Serra can win in two ways:

TKO/KO - The chances of the happening again are slim to none.

Submission - GSP is strong, very strong. It will be tough for Serra to submit such a strong well-rounded fighter, but who knows.


----------



## Warchild

Why don't they just give GSP the belt and close the contender rankings for WW until he retires. I give credit where credit is due, GSP may be one of the best pound for pound but as the best, well I think Serra holding the belt says otherwise, like it or not usually the person with the belt is generally considered the best until beaten. Serra has beat him before and he can beat him again.I know it's all a matter of opinion and in all matters of opinion, debate is futile. Let the flaming commence.


----------



## Moriarty

Trailer is out, can't wait for the event.


----------



## ufcrules

Can't wait. This will be my first UFC live!! 

GSP by TKO
Rich by KO
Pulling for the Canadian boys to put on a good show.
Stout, McDonald and Goulet for wins!! GO CANUCKLEHEADS!!!


----------



## Damone

You really think Stout & Goulet can beat guys like Clementi & Hironaka, or is it a Canadian thing?


----------



## ufcrules

Damone said:


> You really think Stout & Goulet can beat guys like Clementi & Hironaka, or is it a Canadian thing?


Stout yes. Goulet might need a hometown boost but it is possible. Hey, there aren't many of us Canucks and we have to stick together!! And why would I be impressed with Clementi??


----------



## bigdog89

enceledus said:


> hahaha. UFC83: The Wrath of Canada!


Just might be accurate this time.
Lol especially if serra upsets st pierre


----------



## bigdog89

RushFan said:


> hey all,
> I will be cheering for GSP not only because he is a phenom but because the UFC needs him to win. Serra is not a genuine "Champion", his stoppage of GSP was regarded as a huge upset and reviewing the fight you realise that Serra fought perfectly and GSP fought poorly. Serra is the weakest of the current crop of title holders and it is a matter of time before a Fitch, Koscheck, Parisyan or Sanchez would take his belt away. Whereas, with GSP the UFC has the makings of a genuine legend of MMA, with the physical ability and technical tools to reign atop the welterweight division for a considerable time. If the UFC wants genuine "Champions", GSP is the man for the job.
> Two fights that should be on the PPV are
> Maeia vs Herman - interesting ground battle
> Cote vs Belcher - Bombs thrown standing
> If i pay $40 for the event i dont want to hear rubbish about watching the undercard on "UFC on Demand". Respect the fans.
> Finally, can someone explain why Franklin and Bisping get their mugs on the promo poster? Ok, i know they are popular fighters but they are also quickly becoming redundant in the UFC. Neither fighter looks a genuine title contender but they are permmited to prolong their careers by fighting "hand picked" opponents while the UFC stuffs their former glories down our throats ( whatever happened to Bispings UF2 finale opponent? ).
> I think Franklin should retire and join Rogan in commentary duties and Bisping should fight Matt Hammill again, then piss off back to England a broken beaten man.
> 
> GSP has weak stand up? How many other people have finished Matt Hughes with a head kick? hmm...


Pele knocked him out via knee


----------



## burton_o6

Is Serra going to be the favorite for the real money bets, since he is the champ?


----------



## MLS

burton_o6 said:


> Is Serra going to be the favorite for the real money bets, since he is the champ?


No, champs can be underdogs, just doesn't happen that often.


----------



## burton_o6

Damn, I'm hoping Serra will be the favorite in this one. I plan on putting some cash on GSP.


----------



## MLS

burton_o6 said:


> Damn, I'm hoping Serra will be the favorite in this one. I plan on putting some cash on GSP.


Last time if I remember correctly Serra was a 13/1 or 15/1 underdog.


----------



## bigdog89

mlsman23 said:


> Last time if I remember correctly Serra was a 13/1 or 15/1 underdog.


Dang...i might just put some cash down on him..even tho i see GSP mobbing him up pretty bad


----------



## All_In

There is no way Serra will be the favorite, regardless of his champion status. What bookie on the face of the earth would take those odds against GSP?


----------



## Rated

I have this horribly uneasy feeling that Serra will TKO St. Pierre again. There is a lot of pressure to perform in your hometown and the bitter defeat that Serra handed to GSP must still be in the back of GSP's mind.

If GSP is able to dominate Serra, I can say that he has overcome his mental limitations. I just hopes he wins ... I can't stand listening Serra's obnoxious voice.


----------



## Achilles

GSP's gonna go into the octagon ready to avenge his loss picking up the TKO r2


----------



## Damone

I think it's going to go longer than round 2. Probably round 4. That is, if GSP avoids Serra's brick fists.


----------



## bigdog89

Damone said:


> I think it's going to go longer than round 2. Probably round 4. That is, if GSP avoids Serra's brick fists.


I have trouble believing itll last that long.


----------



## towwffc

Honestly I don't really know how long this fight will last. Or how long it will take for GSP to defeat Serre. i'm pretty sure GSP will win, just not sure how much of a fight Serra will put up. He may make it a fight, or he may just get dominated in Sherk fashion.


----------



## Damone

> I have trouble believing itll last that long.


Matt Serra is nearly impossible to finish, and actually has some solid defense. I could see that fight lasting a pretty long time, seeing as Matt Serra's pretty solid off his back, can take a punch and is a Renzo Gracie blackbelt.


----------



## 6sidedlie

I want to see a lot of dudes get their asses kicked at 83.

GSP better destroy Serra
Bisping better destroy Mcarthy
Stout better kick Clementi's head off

MacDonald, Franklin, Starnes, Hironaka, Danzig, and Maia will all probably pick up wins.


----------



## Rated

Clementi will probably sub Stout and I think Quarry will TKO Starnes. I think Starnes should drop, he seems like a small middleweight.


----------



## 6sidedlie

I think Stout has 15x better takedown defence then Guillard so I don't think Clementi is going to go in there, get the win, and leave. He's going to have to stand with the better striker, and I like Stout's chances.

Quarry looked bad against Sell, but for that matter Starnes looked bad against Belcher. I'm take Starnes because I think he has the better chin.


----------



## kds13

6sidedlie said:


> I want to see a lot of dudes get their asses kicked at 83.
> 
> GSP better destroy Serra
> Bisping better destroy Mcarthy
> Stout better kick Clementi's head off
> 
> MacDonald, Franklin, Starnes, Hironaka, Danzig, and Maia will all probably pick up wins.


Clementi's stand up isn't bad and Stout's is a bit overrated, IMO. After all, Fisher handed it too him in their last fight. Clementi, though, will probably take Sam down and submit him. Other than that, I agree with your picks bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone

Clementi's a solid kickboxer with a good chin, Stout ain't kickin' nuttin' off. 

Clementi's going to make him tappy, tap, tap.

McCarthy will bring the mediocrity and die a slow death, probably.

I also would think that GSP will come out a little tentative, since he could catch some brick fists like last time.


----------



## Terry77

I thought Jon Fitch made some good points about the fight in his post fight interview. I think St. Pierre's standup is good, but not as epic as it gets credit for, clearly he's a wrestler now and he's going to do use that against Serra.

Rich probably won't stand with Stout, but it will be fun if they go toe to toe.


----------



## bigdog89

kds13 said:


> Clementi's stand up isn't bad and Stout's is a bit overrated, IMO. After all, Fisher handed it too him in their last fight. Clementi, though, will probably take Sam down and submit him. Other than that, I agree with your picks bud. :thumbsup:


Stouts standup isnt overrated..Hes a k1 max caliber kickboxer.Spencer is just that da** good at mixing it up on the feet in the cage.


----------



## Fearless13

This might be the most well-rounded PPV in UFC history. The pre-lim fights look awesome. Ed Herman has to break out of those pre-lims though. This could be the stage that really shows some talent to UFC. I also thought Rich vs. Bisbing would be amazing. Darn picture.


----------



## nevrsummr13

Pound&Mound said:


> lol I was like wow franklin vs bisping would be great haha that picture is misleading!
> 
> Let's see, I see GSP being very careful in the stand up game, throwing a couple kicks then taking down serra. Serra tries to work off his back and GSP grabs that arm and pulls a Matt Hughes on serra GG
> 
> Or it could be like the first fight but god forbid. :thumb02:


you really think GSP can submit serra i dont see that happening

GSP is great on the ground but despite what happened last time he needs to keep this fight standing up


----------



## attention

but Serra might just use his patented 'blue steel' gaze on GSP... 

















which will lul GSP into a sub... and we have yet to see Serra's 'magnum'


----------



## taadland

Damone said:


> Matt Serra is nearly impossible to finish, and actually has some solid defense. I could see that fight lasting a pretty long time, seeing as Matt Serra's pretty solid off his back, can take a punch and is a Renzo Gracie blackbelt.


the same thing can be said about hughes...this isn't going past the 3rd round. i don't know if that's considered a pretty long time. if it goes that long i wouldn consider it a long time. this one should be over before that. rush has something to prove, and looked extremely dominant against hughes; as serra is coming off an injury, and even though he beat him in the first round the last time they fought, by all acounts he's probably not quite in the elite status like st pierre is.


----------



## Damone

Not really, since Serra has better stand-up than Hughes and has already put GSP on his back with strikes. It's nothing like the Hughes situation, because Serra's pretty good standing and off his back, while Hughes looks for the takedown because his stand-up is weak. 

I would think that GSP will come out a little tentative, seeing as Serra's already kicked his ass once and could do it again. I'm not even a Matt Serra fan, but to count him out would be idiotic. Didn't we all count him out the first time?


----------



## Rated

Yeah, I think GSP will be a bit tentative at the start but will probably loosen up by the late 2nd or early 3rd and (hopefully) finish Serra off in the 4th. I have a hard time seeing Serra catching GSP in a submission (unless GSP was rocked) just because GSP's top position is really solid. Hopefully GSP comes in with some confidence so he can destroy Serra and restore balance to the welterweight division. I just find Serra really obnoxious.


----------



## Judo_BlackBelt

Rated said:


> Yeah, I think GSP will be a bit tentative at the start but will probably loosen up by the late 2nd or early 3rd and (hopefully) finish Serra off in the 4th. I have a hard time seeing Serra catching GSP in a submission (unless GSP was rocked) just because GSP's top position is really solid. Hopefully GSP comes in with some confidence so he can destroy Serra and restore balance to the welterweight division. I just find Serra really obnoxious.


i don't see this at all, i see him going for a takedown immediately and then working on gnp.


----------



## jrr1gym

I think that GSP added wrestling skills will take some power out of Sera's striking ability and when he begins to worry about that then GSP should start to open up his striking that everyone has forgotten. Do not see this getting into championship rounds.


----------



## LOJ

In my opinion; GSP won't be tentative. He will come out and out strike Serra completely in the first round and will continue to out strike him for five rounds. The second, third, fourth and fifth round won't be as dominate though.

22,000 people chanting his name says he won't be tentative, he will be on his game 110% for sure.

He's going to get the biggest ovation ever, some people just don't understand how we Canadians support are athletes. It's going to be crazy, I just can't wait to see his face when his people stand up and cheer his name long before he even comes out to the octagon. I'm guessing we will start chanting his name when the first fight of the evening starts.

Seriously.





























We will.


----------



## Zuke

Kalib Starnes.....a WW??? LOLOLOLOL


Dude is BIG. Isnt he like 6'3 or 6'4?? GSP is a HUGE WW at 5'10 and around 190lbs. Kalib is like 6'3 210lbs minimum.


----------



## SuzukS

Lion Of Justice said:


> I actually see Franklin losing this fight, he couldn't do anything against Silva yet Lutter had Silva in a position that he could have beat him and beat him decisevly.
> 
> Lutter deserves another shot at the title, if he came in better preparation for the Silva fight there is no doubt in my mind he could have pulled off an up-set.
> 
> Lutter is no joke, and Franklin is in for a rude awakening. but hey, that's just my opinion.


Remember buddy, MMA math does not work.


----------



## TraMaI

lol @ matts man tits


----------



## LOJ

SuzukS said:


> Remember buddy, MMA math does not work.


I understand that, but if Lutter had beaten Silva then people would be looking at his fights a lot differently, I still stand by him beating Franklin in three rounds.


----------



## e-thug

Lion Of Justice said:


> I understand that, but if Lutter had beaten Silva then people would be looking at his fights a lot differently, I still stand by him beating Franklin in three rounds.



Had, coulda, woulda, shoulda but it didn't.

I see GSP becoming the undisputed champ, Rich Franklin winning via TKO and Bisping making short work of McCarthy. Quarry Vs Starnes should be hella fun.


----------



## T.B.

I hate watching Quarry's stiff-ass boxing skills at work. He just looks so damn rigid and tight. Not feelin' it. He's got power, but I don't know...something about how he trades just bugs me. I hope Kalib surprises him with something.


----------



## bigdog89

T.B. said:


> I hate watching Quarry's stiff-ass boxing skills at work. He just looks so damn rigid and tight. Not feelin' it. He's got power, but I don't know...something about how he trades just bugs me. I hope Kalib surprises him with something.


Hes pretty strict with his hands...


----------



## dutch sauce

gsp gonna win it


----------



## zarny

My opinion about the GSP/Serra matchup hasn't changed much from the first fight. 9 times out of 10 I think GSP wins; but that 1 time is why you have the fight.

I think one big plus Serra has is a willingness to fight. In the first fight he was willing to put himself in harms way and exchange. It paid off big time. 

Now we'll see how Serra handles defending the belt. GSP is very focused; but he will also have distractions and pressure fighting in front of hometown fans.

I suspect GSP will be more conservative to start the fight. I don't see Serra stopping GSP from taking him down. It's also a good way to get a round under your belt and perhaps some butterflies out the stomach.


----------



## peers

GSP should dominate.


Should.

I don't really care much about the rest of the card.


----------



## Tripod87

Does anyone else think Rich so looks much more bad*** with a beard than with it shaved. He just looked like he could demolish someone with that thing.


----------



## dombrow3

peers said:


> GSP should dominate.
> 
> 
> Should.
> 
> I don't really care much about the rest of the card.


Just like GSP dominated the first one~!


----------



## All_In

dombrow3 said:


> Just like GSP dominated the first one~!


Excellent post. You added very much to the conversation. Do people ever get tired of doin the same ole song and dance? Geeeez :sarcastic07:


----------



## nevrsummr13

All_In_GSP said:


> Excellent post. You added very much to the conversation. Do people ever get tired of doin the same ole song and dance? Geeeez :sarcastic07:


you added a lot to the conversation there too
at least hids post was actually about the fight

these are two great fighters who have met before
they know eachother well
they both have good standup
and they both have a good ground game

i can see it going either way
it will be tough for matt to overcome the size disadvantage
but he has done it once before

the only difference is we know for a fact that serra can beat GSP because he has done it allready


----------



## LOJ

dombrow3 said:


> Just like GSP dominated the first one~!


That past is the past, we can't rely on the past to see which fighter will prevail. This is now, the future, and the future is Georges St. Pierre.


----------



## Damone

But, you have to look at the past in this case, since it was their first fight. In their first fight, Serra destroyed GSP, so he shouldn't be counted out like last time.


----------



## Alkhir

I personally don't count out Matt Serra this time because I know what he's capable of. But, in my mind, I can't see their second fight ends differently than TKO by GSP. I mean, if GSP loses this one again, it'll be very bad for his career.


----------



## CopperShark

Matt Serra had like 7 months to make his boxing good enough to knock someone out. That, combined with some shots to the back of the head, that, = A caught off guard GSP. 

GSP will train enough to beat Serra this time.


----------



## Damone

Alkhir said:


> I personally don't count out Matt Serra this time because I know what he's capable of. But, in my mind, I can't see their second fight ends differently than TKO by GSP. I mean, if GSP loses this one again, it'll be very bad for his career.


Oh, I'm picking GSP by TKO in the 4th, but Serra really shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## Robb2140

Damone said:


> Oh, I'm picking GSP by TKO in the 4th, but Serra really shouldn't be underestimated.


I'm rooting for Serra, but am picking GSP to win it by UD. Serra is a tough guy to finish and he won't tap. I don't know how Serra is going to do recovering from his injury, but I hope he's 100%.


----------



## Damone

In a weird way, I sort of want to see Serra whomp GSP again. Don't know why, I just do, and I'm not even a Serra fan.


----------



## Robb2140

Damone said:


> In a weird way, I sort of want to see Serra whomp GSP again. Don't know why, I just do, and I'm not even a Serra fan.


It's not that I dislike GSP, I do like him and feel he is definetly a Top-5 p4p fighter, maybe #1. It's just that I really like Serra, He's a short, trash talking ginny from Long Island, he reminds me of alot of guys I hang with and I like to support local fighters, especially if they are the underdog.


----------



## Damone

I understand, that's cool. Serra sort of annoys me, but he seems like a cool guy. He's a great coach, and a solid fighter. 

I don't know, I think GSP is a great fighter, but I'm not really a fan.


----------



## LOJ

I truly believe, (in my opinion of course) that it would be best for GSP to stand with him in the re-match. GSP has the better stand-up, his record clearly shows how dominate he is when hes mind set is 100%. No matter what happens, GSP will make 22,000 people proud of him, and will do great in the future, and that's whats important.


----------



## Damone

Better stand-up, yet he got killed in about 3 minutes by Matt Serra.

Best to take Serra down. Don't even try to stand with him, because he could catch GSP and finish him.


----------



## e-thug

Man, I find it very hard to believe that the GSP Vs Serra fight will go the full 5 rounds. 

GSP will probably be very tentative in the 1st round due to what happend last time, however I do see GSP finishing Serra off late.

Anyhow I got something to bring up, such as how well will Stout fair against Clementi?? I personally think Clementi will sub Stout.


----------



## bigdog89

e-thug said:


> Man, I find it very hard to believe that the GSP Vs Serra fight will go the full 5 rounds.
> 
> GSP will probably be very tentative in the 1st round due to what happend last time, however I do see GSP finishing Serra off late.
> 
> Anyhow I got something to bring up, such as how well will Stout fair against Clementi?? I personally think Clementi will sub Stout.


If it hits the ground ill give it to clementi but if stout can sprawl then i see him giving clementi some problems on his feet.


----------



## LOJ

Damone said:


> Better stand-up, yet he got killed in about 3 minutes by Matt Serra.
> 
> Best to take Serra down. Don't even try to stand with him, because he could catch GSP and finish him.


Look at it this way..

Lets pretend for a moments that the fight between GSP and Matt Serra this April will be the first time they've met inside the octagon.

&..

GSP is coming off two wins, one in which he made Josh Koscheck look like a fool in something hes train for most of his life, and dominating Matt Hughes for a second time, this time at his own game.

Lets pretend that Matt Serra knocked Chris Lytle out, and now he is fighting GSP for the title this April for the very first time. Knocking out Chris Lytle is Matt Serra's first KO win of his career.

Would you give Matt Serra the advantage on the feet in his match with GSP?

Remember he hasn't fought GSP before, so would you still give him the advantage on the feet after knocking out Chris Lytle, even if it's his only KO victory in his entire career?

80% of the world would still give GSP the advantage.

It's the same thing here, though in reality it happened to be that he nkocked out GSP..It makes no difference, anyone can get knocked out in fight, but GSP has proven throughout his career how great of a striker he is.

Whether you love GSP or you hate him, reality and the truth is he is a better striker. He may get knocked out by Serra again, but I still believe hes better on the feet then anyone in the Welterweight division, win loss or draw.


----------



## Damone

> It makes no difference, anyone can get knocked out in fight, but GSP has proven throughout his career how great of a striker he is.


....And Matt Serra has proven that he can knock anyone out at any given time. He has also proven that is damn near impossible to finish and he's good on the ground.

No way is he better than Jeff Joslin on the feet. I'd probably put guys like Cummo, Davis & Lytle ahead of him, too. In the striking department, of course.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Joslin has the best hands at WW. That shouldn't even be in doubt.

GSP is a better stand up fighter then Serra, he got caught, it happens. It's the old Gonzaga v Cro Cop stand up arguement really, and I think GSP has shown more over his career that he is the superior striker. Putting Hughes on your ass with a spinning back kick is pretty impressive.

I think GSP will win it, TKO in 2nd or 3rd.

I still see Stout beating Clementi. He better be prepared to sprawl a ton, and if he is successful he's going to win the stand up hands down. I don't think he'll be as bad as Guillard on the ground, even though it looked shaky against Florian. I'm still gonna say him and we'll get Fisher v Stout 3!


----------



## Damone

I'd say he's worse than Guillard is on the ground.

Clementi should sub the guy. Also, Clementi's a former kickboxer and has a solid chin. Not saying he'll outstrike Stout, but he will stand and trade until he finds an opening for the takedown.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Really? Worse then Guillard? Is that even possible?

We haven't seen any of Stouts ground game since, what '06? Since he hasn't been taken to the ground in any of his last 3 fights. He could've vastly improved for all we know.


----------



## Damone

Maybe, but I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## LOJ

I would like to bring something else up as well, get your opinions on this.

Does anyone else feel that Matt Serra has a lot to lose in this fight, while it seems to me that GSP has really nothing to lose, and I wish it wasn't like that at all because I have but the up most respect for Matt Serra.

Lets say GSP loses again. Maybe by TKO, like he did in their first fight. Hes in his hometown, so win or lose; us Canadians are there to support him for the rest of his career no matter what happens. We're going to cheer for him and yell at the top of our lungs showing our support, whether he wins or loses doesn't really matter to me. (yes I would like him to win, but we love the guy, it doesn't matter if he loses, thats how I feel anyway)

As of right now, this day in age; GSP is recognized as one of, if not the best pound for pound pure MMA athlete, not only at 170lbs but the world. A loss I don't think would really harm him, he will always be hovering around a title shot in the welterweight division unless god forbid he gets an injury. A loss here would only make him even stronger, sure he'll be disappointed because he lost in front of hometown and country, but I'd rather he lose in front of his country then somewhere else, he deserves this title shot in Canada and I know he will do us proud, win or lose.

What I wanted to bring up was, what happens if Matt Serra loses?

First off I just want to say that I don't believe that there is such a thing called a "fluke" in MMA, anyone can lose a fight for so many reasons. But if Matt Serra was to lose this fight, and lose decisively (which I don't see happening I actually think this ones going to a decision) where does this leave him?

The first thing we're going to hear on the board is, "it was a "fluke" he even beat GSP" 

Which isn't right to say, it really isn't.

I'm a biggest fan of GSP there can be, but I respect anyone who puts their heart into their dream, and has the balls to work hard for it. I'm not an MMA fighter, but I know what it takes to be one, and the heart aces that come with it.
Matt Serra deserves that win, just like any other fighter out there. Lets face it, hes fighting for two reasons, A) He loves what he does. and B) He's doing it for his family.
Any man that fights for those two reasons deserves every win he gets.

People look at Matt Serra as the man who defeated what looked to be an unbeatable Georges St. Pierre and now if he loses people are going to look at him and think that it was a "fluke" that he beat Georges the first time and it will never happen again. Hes at the top of his game now, and I just think that people are going to look at him in an entire different way if he was to lose in April. It's sad, but true.

I know Georges is fighting in front of hometown, but us Canadians we don't switch from fighter to fighter because he loses, we support all our fighters because we don't have a variety like other countries. We have GSP, and whether he loses in Montreal or not; we love the guy and will continue to support him 100%.

It just seems to me that Matt Serra has more to lose,(I wish it wasn't like that) while GSP has little or nothing to lose. Does anyone else feel that way?

Sorry if my Grammar is bad, I'm writing quick here before I forget what I wanted to say..

Lol.


----------



## Damone

They can always do Serra vs Hughes or Serra vs Karo 2. I think Serra would be fine if he lost. He's still known by the fans, is popular and is a solid fighter.


----------



## LOJ

Damone said:


> They can always do Serra vs Hughes or Serra vs Karo 2. I think Serra would be fine if he lost. He's still known by the fans, is popular and is a solid fighter.


True.

But I know what some people are like, they hate on a fighter because he loses or if he doesn't do what they would like them to do, ex: get a knock out victory.

I just hope that people don't hate on him if loses in April, that would be a real shame.

How do you see their fight going in April anyways man?


----------



## Damone

I think GSP is going to TKO Serra in the 4th round.

I think GSP is going to go right for the takedown, and work from there. Serra's a solid defensive fighter. Sooner or later, though, Serra will gas, and that's when GSP will finish him.


----------



## LOJ

It will be tough for Serra to win a decision here, I think if he wants a W here hes got to beat GSP in the first two rounds. 

I have GSP winning by Unanimous Decision, the later this fight goes the worse it gets for Serra.


----------



## Fieos

I'm still disappointed that the one heavyweight match is an undercard and two people I don't even know. I guess all 4-5 heavyweights in the UFC recently fought.....


----------



## nevrsummr13

Lion Of Justice said:


> Hes at the top of his game now, and I just think that people are going to look at him in an entire different way if he was to lose in April. It's sad, but true.


I see what youre saying in this but serras not exactly on the top of his game right now. Well, at least we dont know that yet he could be but theres no way to tell until the fight takes place. Hes coming back from an injury right now and we can only pray that he is at 100% so that we can see these two great fighters at the top of their game and see a great fight like the first time. 


personally im rooting for serra
i dont dislike GSP at all, in fact hes one of my favorite fighters
but serras my boy 
ill be happy either way 
two great fighters putting on an amazing fight


----------



## RushFan

*GSP vs Serra*

I believe a big advantage for Serra in this fight is that he comes in as champion. He has the belt. therefore, the onus is on GSP to come in as challenger and take the fight up to Serra. Serra does not have to be aggressive or take risks in this fight. Serra can design a game plan around this fact and therefore train more strategically in preparation. 
However, I think Jon Fitch analysed the fight the best, saying GSP now fights as a wrestler and GSP should win with ground and pound. I agree , but for some reason I cant get the image of a frustrated GSP diving in for a takedown getting kneed in the face by a smiling Serra out of my head.


----------



## dombrow3

I think both fighters have alot to lose. Maybe Serra the most.. After Serra and Hughes fight. I dont see where Serra fits into the UFC!


----------



## LOJ

Anyone catch GSP's interview on UFC.com?

Hes pumped up for this fight and says hes going to destroy Serra and go for the finish right away.

GSP is so focused right now, I can't wait tell he steps back in the cage.


----------



## cdtcpl

I think we can all agree that this fight will most likely go to the ground. I have no doubts about who will be on the bottom. I think Serra has a very underrated BJJ game because he is not offensive with his, he is very defensive. I hope GSP doesn't win a UD because he spends more time on top than Serra. 

For GSP I see the game plan like this: Throw a couple quick combos then go straight for the TD. Once on the ground try to get into 1/2 guard and work the GnP there while trying to get Serra into the middle of the ring so Serra can't push off the sides. Rinse & Repeat, stand up and throw to finish if you think he is gassed.

For Serra I see it like this: Prepare for the early takedown so counter punch, but don't commit to any combo's. When GSP shoots try as hard as you can to resist, make him burn as much energy as possible when taking you down. From the bottom keep him in full guard and neutralize him. Make the ref stand you up, use the cage to your advantage. During the stand up be ready to use knees the moment he looks like he is coming in. Serra will very much need to be able to throw while backing up.

How will the fight actually go? Who knows? I thought I knew the first time and was wrong, very f-ing wrong, and I am glad because of it.


----------



## thesoldier1985

i like them both but im gonna have to go with serra. counting the days till this fight:thumb02:


----------



## Damone

I thought he looked pretty much the same when he came back from the first Silva loss. At least, in the MacDonald fight, he did. He fought a smarter fight in the Okami fight.


----------



## Damone

Rich is screwed, Machida is at 205 and Silva is at 185.

Still, Franklin's a really solid fighter, who just can't beat Silva. It's like Chuck with Rampage, Nogueira with Fedor and Sakuraba with Wanderlei.


----------



## Stapler

Rich could always pray that Ortiz beats Machida then go up to 205 and avoid him as much as possible...Even then though, theres alot of guys at 205 that would give him a beating. Poor guy.


----------



## towwffc

Even if Franklin doesn't have what it takes to be champion again doesn't mean he should just give up. For one I would like to see how he does against other opponents. Also he probably enjoys fighting and I am sure he would rather do that then just commentary of go back to teaching. So there is really no reason at all to leave as long as he is good enough to be a contender he deserves to be there. Should Tanner just leave even though he probably won't be champ? If Rampage were to beat Chuck again should Chuck just quit? I don't agree with that because they are still great fighters that I enjoy watching.


----------



## davidm724

So by Whoop's logic, the whole middleweight class should quit?


----------



## RushFan

*Whoops! Wrong Again.*

It's ironic that on the Serra vs St Pierre 2 forum fighters are being called "unbeatable". Such an obvious sign that Whoops does not understand MMA. How many huge upsets will it take for people to realise that in any MMA fight each fighter has a chance to win. For me that is the beauty of the sport it is unforgiving, unpredictable and therefore very exciting.
No doubt that Anderson Silva is a scary dude and would enter any fight at the moment as a "favourite", I can assure you Whoop he is beatable.


----------



## SuzukS

Hopefully the main fights are short since I really wanna see Maia/Herman and Clementi/Stout.


----------



## towwffc

Take a chill pill whoop. Besides sometimes there are actually some more interesting fights on the prelims. Not always but hey the guy may really like Clementi or Stout. No reason to be bothered by it. Also pointing out someones grammatical errors doesn't back up your point. 

You say Anderson Silva is unbeatable? Come on man. How many times have we heard that being said about so many other guys then they get defeated? Now A.Silva is definitely at the top p4p but he has lost before and it is definitely possible to lose again. I don't know when he will lose, or who will beat him, or even how, but he can lose. Saying that everyone else should just quit is idiotic. I understand your saying Silva is just that good but in no way should someone retire because of it.


----------



## Damone

There's nothing wrong with wanting to see Maia vs Herman & Clementi vs Stout.


----------



## SuzukS

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Why would anyone say what you said? "I hope that the main events are short, so i can see my crappy matches". Why in the world would you want the main events to be short, and have the undercard fights be longer then the main ones? That logic is insane. That is like me saying, "I would rather see that bootleg copy of Saw4 rather then rent it, or buy it and see a clearer picture and sound". Why would you do it? You wouldn't do it. You would want the main events to be long and exciting. That is what people are paying to see. Quite with the bullshit!:tape01:


_That's my opinion and I'm pretty sure that I'm entitled to it. I don't see how it is so wrong that being a fan of Maia and Clementi, I want to be able to see their fights on the live broadcast? :confused02:

I also don't recall saying I want the preliminary fights to be long and drawn out either._



WhoopDatAzz said:


> Now let me correct your grammatical errors and run on sentences for you, so you can see what you should already know okay?
> 
> Here i go. When you put something in quotations it needs to be capitolized i,e "unbeatable"="Unbeatable. Second sentence is incomplete does not contain a Subject and a Verb. Third sentence starting with "How" needs to have a question mark at the end; It is a question not a statement. A comma needs to come after the word "Unpredictable". It is in a series, so commmas are required. The word Therefore needs to look like this ;Therefore, it is called a Conjunctive Adverb, which fits into the category of compound sentences. A comma after the word "Dude". Quotation is not needed for the word "Favorite" as you have it put; Just simply favorite. That is my lesson for today.


_I have to say that I find it quite amusing when someone responds to another posters comments only offering grammatical corrections, what that tells me is that you have little else to say about the actual comments made and have no response to offer._


----------



## davidm724

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I think Anderson Silva will not lose to any fighter that they currently have signed to the UFC Middle-Weight-Division, i'll say that. You are right, no one is unbeatable, there are flaws in everyones game;furthermore, Silva will not lose to anyone that they currently have as a UFC Middle-Weight. Not even Yuskin Okami. They will have to bring someone in, and even then i can not see this guy getting beaten by anyone. His game is superior. As time progress's Silva will get older, and then he will become beatable. Mark my words, Silva is going to hold onto that title for a long, long time to come!


Just a tip bro... 
If you must correct someone's grammar, you'd better make sure your own grammar is correct (don't forget spelling!). Otherwise, you just make yourself look like an ass. The last thing I'll do on a forum is correct someone's grammar, so you can pick it out yourself. Calling any fighter unbeatable at any point is just plain ignorant. Anderson Silva will not lose his belt for the first time due to his age. Lay off the dude's nuts, they must be pretty sore.


----------



## davidm724

Jeez, I really didn't want to get into this, but okay. 
...your response to RushFan:


WhoopDatAzz said:


> Now let me correct your grammatical errors and run on sentences for you, so you can see what you should already know okay?
> 
> Here *i* go. --Don't forget to capitalize "I".
> When you put something in quotations it needs to be *capitolized*... (what, like the building? I'm sure you mean "Capitalized".)
> ... i,e "unbeatable"=*"Unbeatable.* <-- End quote?
> *Second sentence is incomplete does not contain a Subject and a Verb.* This sentence is pretty well f*cked.
> 
> Third sentence *starting with "How"...*(commas are for pauses)
> ...needs to have a question mark at the end; It is a question *(comma)* not a statement. A comma needs to come after the word "Unpredictable". It is in a series, so commmas are required.
> The word *Therefore*... (Don't forget your quotations!)
> ...needs to look like this ;*Therefore, it*...(awkward. Start a new sentence at "It")
> ...is called a Conjunctive Adverb, which fits into the category of compound sentences.
> *A comma after the word "Dude".* --This sentence is fragmented. It is missing a verb.
> Quotation is not needed for the word "Favorite" as you have it put*; Just simply favorite.* -- You can't just put a phrase after the semicolon. It still needs to be a complete sentence.
> 
> *That is my lesson for today.* (My favorite part of all)
> 
> *Anderson Silva is unbeatable* (blatant nuthugging), and if you think you can beat him *you should get in the ring with him.* (this is stupid) What do you think? See *(COMMA!)* that is a question.


Wow, I got a lot out of that lesson of yours, but that's beside the point. My point is that nobody is here to receive tutilage for English class. I think you got mixed up. This is not the graMMAr forum. 

One more thing...


WhoopDatAzz said:


> Now let me correct your grammatical errors and run on sentences for you, so you can see what you should already know okay?


 Most people are here to share their thoughts and views on MMA. I hope that's why you are here.(oops, preposition at the end of my sentence!) However, if you would like others to have any interest in the thoughts and views that you would like to share, try not to sound so much like an anal, pretentious, patronizing prick. If you're just waiting to slaughter one of my posts with corrections, feel free, as I will make plenty of mistakes.


----------



## davidm724

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Feel free to tell me what i did wrong with my Grammar, okay? I know it is correct.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Say what you want to say, but my grammar is correct.*Apparently not*
> If you think it is wrong then correct my errors.*Sure thing, bro.*
> I encourage you to do so. Also I don't think you have much grammar skill yourself.***ZING** Good one, you're right.* I could take the time to correct it, but I am not a teacher, nor am I a Tutor.*Then don't try to be one on MMAForum*


Just have fun here. Don't be an ass.


----------



## TheNegation

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I did not know that Anderson Silva's balls are sore; Did you know that Anderson Silva's balls are sore? Obviously, you did know it;otherwise, you would not of said it. Did you suck them to hard after his match? Did you bite them to hard, while they were deep in your mouth? Whatever the case may be you should stop deep-throating his balls. He told me you know how to suck balls pretty good, and he is not the first. Well, I believe that is all. I hope you have a good evening with Anderson Silva when munching his balls and giving him a rim-job Mr. Balleater.
> 
> Mr. Balleater please come to the front desk, Mr. Balleater! You better hurry up because someone is paging you........HAHAHAHAHA!!!!:sarcastic04:


This post made you look very intelligent. Well done son.


----------



## Damone

Okay guys, let's get back on topic.


----------



## TheNegation

Damone said:


> Okay guys, let's get back on topic.


Can we not just flame the n00b........


----------



## Rated

Before, I was annoyed about how people kept claiming that Serra's win was a fluke. Now I'm annoyed about how quickly people were able to jump off the GSP bandwagon and hope on to Serra's. I swear, everytime a huge favorite gets upset, a million people jump and cry "I told you so." Where the hell were you people before GSP and Serra actually fought?

The same damn thing happened for the Shogun-Forrest fight. I only recall a handful of people (myself included) who actually believed that Forrest stood a good chance at winning against Shogun. However, after the fight had happened, everyone was jumping on to the Griffin bandwagon.


----------



## Damone

For the record, I'm not any of these guys' bandwagons.


----------



## rufio.e0

Rated said:


> Before, I was annoyed about how people kept claiming that Serra's win was a fluke. Now I'm annoyed about how quickly people were able to jump off the GSP bandwagon and hope on to Serra's. I swear, everytime a huge favorite gets upset, a million people jump and cry "I told you so." Where the hell were you people before GSP and Serra actually fought?
> 
> The same damn thing happened for the Shogun-Forrest fight. I only recall a handful of people (myself included) who actually believed that Forrest stood a good chance at winning against Shogun. However, after the fight had happened, everyone was jumping on to the Griffin bandwagon.


I picked Shogun in that fight and I picked GSP in this first matchup. If shogun fights griffin again, I'll still pick him and GSP is still my pick. I still think GSP's stand up is better (although I wouldn't call Serra's KO a fluke) and I think his GnP from topside will nullify Serra's jiu jitsu.



Damone said:


> Damn, great card, as even the pre-lims look appetizing. Let's hope that Bisping kills McCarthy early, so we can at least see the Stout vs Clementi fight.


Oh... and yes... I'm praying for any early KO of McCarthy and even a quick KO of Jardine (I really wanna see Maia as well as Clementi)


----------



## Damone

Clementi vs Stout is a very interesting match-up. Clementi's well-rounded and Sam Stout is a promising fighter with solid stand-up. This should be good. I'm expecting Clementi to sub him, but Stout seems to have worked on his wrestling. 

Herman vs Maia is another interesting match-up. I'm picking Herman by TKO, but hey, Maia could definitely pull off a sub. I've been digging Herman lately, and joppp is high on Maia. Should be solid.


----------



## Rated

Damone said:


> Clementi vs Stout is a very interesting match-up. Clementi's well-rounded and Sam Stout is a promising fighter with solid stand-up. This should be good. I'm expecting Clementi to sub him, but Stout seems to have worked on his wrestling.
> 
> Herman vs Maia is another interesting match-up. I'm picking Herman by TKO, but hey, Maia could definitely pull off a sub. I've been digging Herman lately, and joppp is high on Maia. Should be solid.


Herman looked sloppy as hell against Doerksen. It was a really entertaining fight but Ed lucked out at the end of the second because that triangle was in tight. Maia is going to sub him from the bottom if he isn't careful.


----------



## Damone

On the other hand, Maia hasn't fought a fighter as solid as Ed Herman yet.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

I've been watching some old fights of Matt Serra, and am not at all suprised that he KO'd GSP. I can't wait for their rematch, I'm hoping GSP comes in more focused and these two guys bang. I give the advantage to GSP, but I'm going to say Serra finishes him with a 2nd round KO. GSP is going to dominate Serra in the first, and is going to get very close to finishing him, and then Serra is going to come out in the 2nd on fire, and finish GSP via sub.


----------



## towwffc

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I've been watching some old fights of Matt Serra, and am not at all suprised that he KO'd GSP. I can't wait for their rematch, I'm hoping GSP comes in more focused and these two guys bang. I give the advantage to GSP, but I'm going to say Serra finishes him with a 2nd round KO. GSP is going to dominate Serra in the first, and is going to get very close to finishing him, and then Serra is going to come out in the 2nd on fire, and finish GSP via sub.


umm...unless I'm not understanding you correctly...your saying that Serra will KO AND SUBMIT GSP both in the second round? Wow! I didn't know Serra was that good.


----------



## RushFan

*GSP to Win!*

Just saw the TUF4 welterweight finale Serra vs Lytle ( i live in OZ, behind the times). I knew that Serra had won the fight but nothing more. I expected to see some stand up leading to a take down and maybe a submission. Wow, was I wrong!
Serra's stand up game is non existent. His sole form of offense seemed to be foot stomps while pressing for a take down. IMO Lytle is robbed in that fight. Lytle lands far more strikes ( palms to face and body shots ) and nuetralizes Serra's take down attempts with relative ease. Lytle should have won a decision at least 29-28. How can all judges score it 30 - 27 for a split decision? :confused03:
I am now convinced that Serra vs St Pierre 2 will not reach the 2nd round. Will lightning strike twice?

PS: I know it can be interesting and amusing to peer into the mind of a sociopath, but there comes a time where Whoopdat may need to be :bye02:


----------



## ArlingtonSoldr

I hope McCarthy goes down because he is a crying little bitch haha, sorry but its true. Franklin is a good fighter but Lutter has very good BJJ and of course he is from texas so Im going to have to go with him, and Serra just seems to cocky, where GSP is a good teacher and respected fighter, i vote GSP.:thumb02:


----------



## Darth Lunchbox

is it just me or does serra look like ben stiller from zoolander?


----------



## rufio.e0

Damone said:


> On the other hand, Maia hasn't fought a fighter as solid as Ed Herman yet.


Yeah, but Herman hasn't beaten any real tough competition yet (unless an over-the-hill Dave Menne counts) and he certainly hasn't faced anyone with as dangerous of a ground game as Maia. Either way, I wish this was on the main card... but oh well.


----------



## kilik

Ed Herman vs Maia should be on the main card instead of Quarry vs Starnes


----------



## Judo_BlackBelt

kilik said:


> Ed Herman vs Maia should be on the main card instead of Quarry vs Starnes


nah i completely dissagree. Quarry and Starnes are both talented strikers - both with KO power.


----------



## Fedcro

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I believe that GSP will know what to look for and have the upper hand in the second meeting of the two;furthermore, i feel that Serra got lucky with the stand up and he threw a lucky shot that caught GSP good and he got knocked out. GSP probably studied that video over and over, and he realized what he did wrong the first time around. It sure won't happen again, at least I hope not.I personally want GSP to win this one, and get his belt back. I hope GSP knocks the cockyness out of that little shit Serra.
> 
> I am going to address the sociopath thing. For one, I am no sociopath for two, I have no desire to be a sociopath, so you really need to quite talking shit "Rushfan". Name calling is childish you should grow up. Did I call you a sociopath? I don't believe I did, so I think an appology is in order. What do you think sociopath? :bye02:


I think That serras gonna loose, GSP wasn't ready at that time, hes admitted it, he wasn't confident in his work either which puts a fighter down, everyone knows, needless to say that GSP the fight against Matt Hughes was terrific, search on youtube 'gsp takedown', you'll see his defence against matt hughes and then his very nice takedown into a kimora, then into a armbar, Matt was balling, he was defeated, Serra could not pull that off ever. I think gsp's ready and hes going for the kill, I cant wait to see this me and a couple pals are all rooting for our Canadian boy GSP!:thumbsup::thumb02::fight02:


----------



## Damone

I wouldn't mind seeing Herman vs Maia on the main card, since they're both 2 talented MW's who are on the rise. Matter of fact, the pre-lims look mighty delicious on this card.

I think that once Quarry touches Starnes, he'll (Starnes) will wilt.


----------



## ufcrules

One week away from my first UFC event live. Can't wait. GSP is going to lay a beating on the long island loud mouth. Hope the Canadian boys have a great day. Looking forward to seeing Rich fight as well. Lutter is going to go down early. GO GSP GO!!!!!


----------



## T.B.

Ok guys,

Which undercard/preliminary fight (in your opinion), obviously besides the main event has the potential to be *Fight of the Night*? 

LET ME KNOW!

I am going with this scrap:

Sam Stout vs. Rich Clementi


----------



## 6sidedlie

Clementi is going to throwdown with Stout I'm thinking until he starts to set up the takedowns so that has potential to get pretty interesting.

Goulet will probably just ride a dude out so that will be lackluster.

Don't care about the new HWs yet..

Maia v Herman is gonna be a good good time. This will probably get submission of the night and get aired after GSP finishes Serra in the 2nd.

Belcher is probably gonna throw down all over Dooms Day which is always fun..

Doerkson and MacDonald has some potential to be alright. But I'm really not interested in seeing two gatekeepers scrapping it out. This fight doesn't move either one up the rankings.

So I think Stout/Clementi, Belcher and Maia will be the MVPs of the undercard.


----------



## Aaronyman

Starnes vs. Quarry has awesome slugfest written all over it


----------



## The Legend

T.B. said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Which undercard/preliminary fight (in your opinion), obviously besides the main event has the potential to be *Fight of the Night*?
> 
> LET ME KNOW!
> 
> I am going with this scrap:
> 
> Sam Stout vs. Rich Clementi


I want to go with Clementi/Stout but I think Clementi is subbing Stout early in the 2nd rd. so I'll go with Herman/Maia in a ground battle


----------



## _RIVAL_

UFC 83 "revenge of the champion who got embarressed by the second rate underdog"

Maybe it's because I'm not a GSP or Serra fan but I can't seem to feel any hype on this one. I'm too busy looking at the monster card on UFC 84


----------



## slamdunker

raise01:raise01: ray02: GSP :fight02::winner01::cool02:


----------



## silvawand

@T.B. - I'm definitely going with Maia vs. Herman...it should be a really fun fight.
With Maia catching Herman with an slick sub in the 2nd or 3rd round.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaronyman

silvawand said:


> @T.B. - I'm definitely going with Maia vs. Herman...it should be a really fun fight.
> With Maia catching Herman with an slick sub in the 2nd or 3rd round.:thumbsup:


not to mention that ed herman is really good at throwing elbows....so there should be some blood involved too :thumb02:


----------



## Judo_BlackBelt

J.P. said:


> UFC 83 "revenge of the champion who got embarressed by the second rate underdog"
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm not a GSP or Serra fan but I can't seem to feel any hype on this one. I'm too busy looking at the monster card on UFC 84



Ya i've personally been hyping this fight as soon as GSP finished Hughes. And now it's less than a week away, and i can't stop thinking about it. But i do see what you mean. You have to like the fighters if you're buying an event. This is why i don't buy events like UFC 72 with Franklin and Okami. I don't care for those guys, but that event was pure crap anyways.


----------



## Alkhir

Well I sure feel the hype, I just can't wait to see this. Plus the crowd's going to be crazy. Montrealers are big MMA fans.


----------



## tripster

By what I can see, this event, although sold out in a few minutes, will be showing a bunch of empty seats! This event sold out quick because the entreprenurial Montrealers bought up all the tickets to re sell them (I don;t use the derogatory term scalp because it is in fact a legit business). I got a friend in the business and he knows guys with 40 tickets still on hand and a bunch of money tied up in them. I hope they sell the tickets because it would look bad on TV if only half of the place is filled when all the hype was about it being sold out in minutes!!


----------



## ManOfSteel808

OH NO! He's back! The "Terror"!!!
hahaa!!!
My predictions:
GSP by KO(spinning backfist would be nice)
Franklin by TKO(some of his crazy shit punch/kick flurries)
Quarry by KO
McCarthy by Submission

I respect Serra as a fighter, but I think that GSP at this point in time the the better fighter. I also feel that GSP is hungry for the title, He wanted it for years, and now he wants it back. He made a mistake the last time, he ain't gonna make it again. As seen in his last fight against Hughes, GSP was throwing him around like a sack of potatoes! GSP's gonna win for sure.


----------



## ManOfSteel808

J.P. said:


> UFC 83 "revenge of the champion who got embarressed by the second rate underdog"
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm not a GSP or Serra fan but I can't seem to feel any hype on this one. I'm too busy looking at the monster card on UFC 84


Foolish! maybe your just not a true fan of MMA!?! How can a person not be excited about the Serra/GSP fight!?!

Yes, 84's gonna be the sickest fuckin' UFC ever, but don't put down this card with your slander, it's a great card, and if you were a true fan of the Sport, you'd be just as excited as the rest of the WORLD!!!


----------



## JoshKnows46

ManOfSteel808 said:


> Foolish! maybe your just not a true fan of MMA!?! How can a person not be excited about the Serra/GSP fight!?!
> 
> Yes, 84's gonna be the sickest fuckin' UFC ever, but don't put down this card with your slander, it's a great card, and if you were a true fan of the Sport, you'd be just as excited as the rest of the WORLD!!!



I been into this sport for 11 years, sense I was 10 years old, before it was popular....and this card really doesn't do it for me, I'm still gonna pitch in my 4 dollars with my boys to get it, but its a pretty shitty card, with mis-matchs across the board...Who wants to see serra get TKo'd in the 1st, possibly 2nd round....I was more excited about the free card a few weeks ago, and the one coming up will be sick as hell....gsp/serra, and franklin/lutter is just Blah.


----------



## ManOfSteel808

JoshKnows46 said:


> I been into this sport for 11 years, sense I was 10, before it was popular....and this card really doesn't do it for me, I'm gonna pitch in my 4 dollars with my boys to get it, but its a pretty shitty card, with mis-matchs across the board...Who wants to see serra get TKo'd in the 1st, possibly 2nd round....I was more excited about the free card a few weeks ago, and the one coming up.


1. Hey man, if don't wanna watch the fight, then don't! Stop the bitching!

2. Yes, the card is a shitty one...but all the fighters in the UFC need a chance to fight, how else are they gonna get paid?

3. And yes, i would like to see Serra get TKO'ed in the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## JoshKnows46

ManOfSteel808 said:


> 1. Hey man, if don't wanna watch the fight, then don't! Stop the bitching!
> 
> 2. Yes, the card is a shitty one...but all the fighters in the UFC need a chance to fight, how else are they gonna get paid?
> 
> 3. And yes, i would like to see Serra get TKO'ed in the 1st or 2nd.


1.) first, I didn't say I didn't want to watch the fight?....2nd, are you my mother?

2.) you just proved my point, as you said the card is shitty yourself....put them on the undercard, lol.

3.) good for you....personally, I'd rather him upset GSP again, because I really don't care for either one, and if gsp lost, it would make alot of people cry, and that would be fun.

ufc 83 :thumbsdown:

ufc 84 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ManOfSteel808

JoshKnows46 said:


> 1.) first, I didn't say I didn't want to watch the fight?....2nd, are you my mother?
> 
> 2.) you just proved my point, as you said the card is shitty yourself....put them on the undercard, lol.
> 
> 3.) good for you....personally, I'd rather him upset GSP again, because I really don't care for either one, and if gsp lost, it would make alot of people cry, and that would be fun.
> 
> ufc 83 :thumbsdown:
> 
> ufc 84 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


1. No i'm not ur mother, i'm ur daddy!

2. Yea, the card is shitty, so what!?! there were much more shittier cards than this one.

Good day.


----------



## JoshKnows46

LOL, Your my sister :confused03:

The card is shitty, that was my opinion, so whats your problem kid, I'm done argueing with you over MY Opinion on this card.

Have a good night, lil sis.


----------



## ManOfSteel808

first off, i said UFC83 was a shitty card to begin with, secondly what are u? 12? You make it like ur the only person watching UFC,grow some balls kid, and go back to watching your WCW or WWF or whatever u little girls watch nowadays.


----------



## JoshKnows46

ManOfSteel808 said:


> first off, i said UFC83 was a shitty card to begin with, secondly what are u? 12? You make it like ur the only person watching UFC,grow some balls kid, and go back to watching your WCW or WWF or whatever u little girls watch nowadays.


your whole statement makes no sense....Where did I make it seem like I was the only one watching ufc? LMAO....To begin with you said, "who wouldn't be excited about gsp/serra", and you got on some dudes ass, are you confused lil boy?

what is the wcw or wwf? never heard of it :dunno:

grow some ball???, how bought I slap you with my balls, you'd probly like that, huh?

Go argue with someone on youtube kid, I'm done.


----------



## ManOfSteel808

that's right grow a ball, sew up ur **** and get the **** off this forum....******* disgraceful! You obviously don't know what the **** ur saying! Yea, i said the card was shitty, but i also said that I WANT TO WATCH THE SERRA GSP FIGHT!
What don't u get!?! 
...and slap me with ur balls, better turn ur **** inside out to get be with those shrivelled up peas...

please...stop making yourself look like a bitch.


----------



## JoshKnows46

I said I was done kid, don't you know when your beat...

don't make me, make you cry.

This isn't even fair, I'm not gonna pick on a 12 year old.

go play with yourself fat boy.


----------



## MLS

Why don't both of ya'll just stop, this is the crap we don't want on the forum. If you want to bitch take it to sherdog or pm's.


----------



## JoshKnows46

mlsman23 said:


> Why don't both of ya'll just stop, this is the crap we don't want on the forum. If you want to bitch take it to sherdog or pm's.


:thumb02:


----------



## ManOfSteel808

Hey dude, ur obviously not done...are you? 
My advice to you:
1. Most important: GROW SOME BALLS!!!
2. Get laid, you'll learn to take things less seriously.
3. Read some books on MMA,watch some fights,go watch a live fight; educate yourself before you post on this forum, or your just gonna look like a poser bitch.
4. I'd tap u out in a minute.
5. I'm done.


----------



## MLS

ManOfSteel808 said:


> Hey dude, ur obviously not done...are you?
> My advice to you:
> 1. Most important: GROW SOME BALLS!!!
> 2. Get laid, you'll learn to take things less seriously.
> 3. Read some books on MMA,watch some fights,go watch a live fight; educate yourself before you post on this forum, or your just gonna look like a poser bitch.
> 4. I'd tap u out in a minute.
> 5. I'm done.


Drop it.


----------



## bbjd7

Wow that was some Sherdog sh*t. 

Anyway I got

GSP by 4th round TKO
Lutter by 2nd round submission
Bisping by 1st TKO
Starnes by UD
Belcher by 2nd round TKO
Macdonald by 1st round submission
Maia by 2nd round submission
Clementi by UD
Velasquez by 1st round TKO
Hironoka by UD


----------



## tripster

You know, I was a little dissapointed with the card for this event when it was first posted but I think it is showing some poential for exciting stuff. 
1. GSP vs Serra is going to be good, although probably over quickly. Anybody who doesn't see GSP as one of the best PFP fightes in UFC doesn't know the sport. So that's one good fight. 
2. Luter vs Franklin will be good too because both guys have something to prove. Franklin needs to show he still has balls after his embarrasing losses to Silva and Luter needs to show some commitment to his sport after coming in over weight vs Silva. Second good fight. 
3. Sam Stout always produces an exciting fight and I think he's going to lay a whoppin' on Clementi who will probably take him too lightly. 
4. I also like Short Fuse Herman but admit to not knowing much about his opponent, Maia. I bet this will be an interesting fight.
So I see four good fights taking place. Hopefully the next Canadian version of UFC will pack a little more punch (pardon the punn).


----------



## AndyHI

Yea, I know the card is a little disappointing, but, a event I'm going to watch nontheless.


----------



## Aaronyman

damn, this is the whitest ufc card ever


----------



## tripster

Aaronyman said:


> damn, this is the whitest ufc card ever


Whitest?


----------



## Aaronyman

tripster said:


> Whitest?


as in, the main card is all white people


----------



## bbjd7

Yea that's true I mean what's up with No brazilians on the main card can I get some Demian Maia love.


----------



## joey__stalin

So what you are saying is that the UFC is racist?


----------



## silvawand

joey__stalin said:


> So what you are saying is that the UFC is racist?


I think he was saying it as a joke/funny comment that the card is all white.

Highly doubt he is saying the UFC is racist...


----------



## tripster

silvawand said:


> I think he was saying it as a joke/funny comment that the card is all white.
> 
> Highly doubt he is saying the UFC is racist...


Serra is Italian - GSP is French!


----------



## tripster

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I agree with Josh, UFC 83 is going to suck, except for 2 good fights, GSP VS Serra and Franklin vs Lutter, those are the only two good fights that will be on the card, it should at least have 4 good fights for someone putting out 50 bucks a pop for only two good fights. That's 25 bucks per fight. And as much as I love the sport I am hard pressed to spend that much on only two fights. Its not worth it, check it out for free at thaplace2be.com :thumb03:


I think most misinterpret "good fights/ cards" and "hype fights/ cards". I see 4 good fights in this card (see my previous post). The rookie fans of this sport think we need Liddell, Ortiz, Silva etc every card. That's just hype.


----------



## tripster

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I am no rookie of this sport, so that comment flies off my back. It does not bother me at all. I know almost everything there is to know about this sport. If UFC has a crappy card, it has a crappy card lets call it what it is, it's crap. Except for two fights. Other then that the rest of the card sucks. If you were a real UFC fan you would know that, obviously you're not.:bye02:


Have you ever seen Sam Stout fight? This guy is exciting and Clementi will probably take him lightly. This will be a good fight. Ed Herman is nearing the end of his apearances on UFC if he doesn't bring the goods. Watch this fight and you'll see a good fight. Jason MacDonald the same thing. I'm not a big fan of his but he needs to produce some results if he wants his day in the spotlight.

It's not the greatest card, but I'll bet you an open apology on this forum that this will be a better-than-most night of fights.

You in bone head?


----------



## bbjd7

Well your both wrong about things because This card is pretty solid Maia vs Herman will be fantastic winner is going to be a legit contender to Anderson. So Tripster you are right about the card being solid.

However Clementi defiantly won't take Stout lightly he needs and win and will probably win this fight easily. Also Herman is defiantly not near the end of his rope with the UFC the guys won his last 3 fights?


----------



## RushFan

*Two Strikes For WhoopDat*



WhoopDatAzz said:


> I am no rookie of this sport, so that comment flies off my back. It does not bother me at all. I know almost everything there is to know about this sport.


C'mon Whoop, you were doing so well. I tried to help you and this is how you repay me. Im so disappointed.

On 25th of march you posted this re: Dream 1.


WhoopDatAzz; said:


> When and where is this event taking place? Is it going to be on T.V. and if so what channel? What time? What date? And how can someone get Machida to fight on the card, isnt he a UFC prior Pridefc fighter? Looks awesome though. Thanks in advance for any information you can give.


Event was on 15th March. You missed by 10 days. Hilarious.

It is painfully obvious to everyone that you know very little about MMA.


----------



## TheNegation

WhoopDatAzz, it's painfully obvious that you are a n00b to MMA, sorry.

Looks like a good card, it'll be interesting to see Bisping in the right weight class, GSP and Serra will be a much better fight than everyone thinks it will be, I'm looking forward to the Debut of Cain and Morris, cos goddam do we need some HWs.


----------



## bbjd7

Yea but also it's fine that he is a noob A lot of guys who come to the forum don't know all that much just don't hide it embrace it because you can learn a lot on the forum.


----------



## Highway61

Franklin is done, I'm afraid, so it's not FTW; it's FWIW. Silva doesn't just beat his opponents. He demoralizes them, and he has completely demoralized Franklin twice. Therefore--Lutter.

Serra Vs St. Pierre is a great match. No predictions, here: I just want to enjoy a great contest.

Bisping: I despise him. I'll root for anyone they put in with him.

Kalib "The Fighting Amish Man" Starnes: Of all the guys on the UFC, he might have been the last one I would have seen staking out a career in the octagon. He beat Leben, but Leben had already had his delusions of invincibility stripped away from him when he was destroyed by Silva, so the win doesn'tprove a great deal. Quarry wins.


----------



## [email protected]

So does this mean Dana White nis gonna try buy out TKO now


----------



## tripster

[email protected] said:


> So does this mean Dana White nis gonna try buy out TKO now


Dana wasn't even at the press conference! "Deathly sick" apparently. Oh well.


----------



## silvawand

Highway61 said:


> Franklin is done, I'm afraid, so it's not FTW; it's FWIW. Silva doesn't just beat his opponents. He demoralizes them, and he has completely demoralized Franklin twice. Therefore--Lutter.
> 
> Serra Vs St. Pierre is a great match. No predictions, here: I just want to enjoy a great contest.
> 
> Bisping: I despise him. I'll root for anyone they put in with him.
> 
> Kalib "The Fighting Amish Man" Starnes: Of all the guys on the UFC, he might have been the last one I would have seen staking out a career in the octagon. He beat Leben, but Leben had already had his delusions of invincibility stripped away from him when he was destroyed by Silva, so the win doesn'tprove a great deal. Quarry wins.


This is possibly one of the worst fighting analysis's I've ever read.

Firstly, Franklin lost to Silva once and came back and looked great with wins over two top middleweights in Jason MacDonald and Yushin Okami. Franklin losing to Silva has made a lot of people forget how great a fighter he is when he *isn't* fighting Silva. He looked great after his first loss to Silva and will look just as good against Lutter, coming out with the TKO win. (Your aware Lutter lost to Silva as well right?)

Bisping - I don't like him either, but if you honestly think Captain Miserable is going to beat him your quite delusional, because he won't.

And you say beating Leben because he lost to Silva means nothing because he didn't look the same after? Yes he did, it was the same Leben who came and beat Santiago right after the loss, and taking that UD win over him did show Starnes have at least some heart in there.


I'm not the biggest fans of Franklin, Bisping, Leben, or even Starnes for that matter.

But your discrediting most of their skills based solely on what Anderson Silva has done to them. And it really doesn't make sense since after losing to Silva, Franklin and Leben really did not look that much different.

Franklin 2nd RD TKO
Bisping 1st RD TKO (because McCarthy has been pissing him off, and is a can)
Starnes via UD (this is the toughest one, since Quarry is a decent opponent, but I'm really banking on the event being in his home country giving him the heart he needs to pull this out)

Edit: If there's anyone on this card that should be mentioned for not looking the same after a devastating loss it is Nate Quarry. Leben and Rich after fighting Silva came back much quicker than Nate after Franklin knocked him into the next century, and he was losing that fight to Pete Sell if I remember correctly, till he connected with that big punch.


----------



## [email protected]

I noticed your location are you going?


----------



## silvawand

tripster said:


> Dana wasn't even at the press conference! "Deathly sick" apparently. Oh well.


Yeah, I didn't mind that VP of Operations guy though.

He did a good job, and it was kinda nice not hearing the f bomb every few minutes.


----------



## tripster

[email protected] said:


> I noticed your location are you going?


I'm working on it right now. Thing is, it sold out real quick and I, frankly, made a mistake and didn't buy right away. Anyway, the good thing is that the sell out was mostly ticket resellers who jacked the prices up big time. Now, there are several resellers out there sitting on 40 or more tickets, one day before the fights! (google ufc montreal and you'll see tons of tickets still available) I got a friend in the business and he is keeping an eye out on tickets for me. He just called me with two tickets in sect. 101 row H for $550.00. that is actually not bad. I'll decide in the next 2 hours.


----------



## tripster

silvawand said:


> Yeah, I didn't mind that VP of Operations guy though.
> 
> He did a good job, and it was kinda nice not hearing the f bomb every few minutes.


Yeah, he did a decent job.


----------



## chaddlee78

*bisping*

I hope Bisping loses. I think Matt won against him when they fought on bisping's turf. I couldn't believe Bisping really thought he should have won and then he said, I stopped him and acted like he punished Matt. Matt kicked his butt and the only reason bisping won is because he was on his own turf and the judges were on his side. I want matt and bisping to fight again. I don't like bisping and as far as I know, i hope he loses all his fights. Matt seems like a nice and humble guy. I'm always for the humble fighters. Big mouth fighters that brag I hope they lose and lose big. Yeah, the fight with luther and silva, luther came close winning that fight. He had silva down and I thought he was about to knock him out on the ground because he was ground pounding him a little bit. I wished he did win.


----------



## bbjd7

silvawand said:


> This is possibly one of the worst fighting analysis's I've ever read.
> 
> Firstly, Franklin lost to Silva once and came back and *looked great* with wins over two top middleweights in Jason MacDonald and *Yushin Okami*. Franklin losing to Silva has made a lot of people forget how great a fighter he is when he *isn't* fighting Silva. He looked great after his first loss to Silva and will look just as good against Lutter, coming out with the TKO win. (Your aware Lutter lost to Silva as well right?)


Not that I disagree with your point but Franklin didn't look great against Okami. In fact he barely won the fight. Franklin has a lot of trouble with top 10 fighters and has never beat a great fighter. Now with that said Lutter isn't great and he is not top 10. However I will say I'm picking Lutter to win. Not really based on any logic I just have a gut feeling.


----------



## tripster

bbjd7 said:


> Not that I disagree with your point but Franklin didn't look great against Okami. In fact he barely won the fight. Franklin has a lot of trouble with top 10 fighters and has never beat a great fighter. Now with that said Lutter isn't great and he is not top 10. However I will say I'm picking Lutter to win. Not really based on any logic I just have a gut feeling.


I've got Luter to win this one as well. I think he's a better fighter than Franklin.


----------



## Highway61

silvawand said:


> This is possibly one of the worst fighting analysis's I've ever read.
> 
> Firstly, Franklin lost to Silva once and came back and looked great with wins over two top middleweights in Jason MacDonald and Yushin Okami. Franklin losing to Silva has made a lot of people forget how great a fighter he is when he *isn't* fighting Silva. He looked great after his first loss to Silva and will look just as good against Lutter, coming out with the TKO win. (Your aware Lutter lost to Silva as well right?)
> 
> Bisping - I don't like him either, but if you honestly think Captain Miserable is going to beat him your quite delusional, because he won't.
> 
> And you say beating Leben because he lost to Silva means nothing because he didn't look the same after? Yes he did, it was the same Leben who came and beat Santiago right after the loss, and taking that UD win over him did show Starnes have at least some heart in there.
> 
> 
> I'm not the biggest fans of Franklin, Bisping, Leben, or even Starnes for that matter.
> 
> But your discrediting most of their skills based solely on what Anderson Silva has done to them. And it really doesn't make sense since after losing to Silva, Franklin and Leben really did not look that much different.
> 
> Franklin 2nd RD TKO
> Bisping 1st RD TKO (because McCarthy has been pissing him off, and is a can)
> Starnes via UD (this is the toughest one, since Quarry is a decent opponent, but I'm really banking on the event being in his home country giving him the heart he needs to pull this out)
> 
> Edit: If there's anyone on this card that should be mentioned for not looking the same after a devastating loss it is Nate Quarry. Leben and Rich after fighting Silva came back much quicker than Nate after Franklin knocked him into the next century, and he was losing that fight to Pete Sell if I remember correctly, till he connected with that big punch.


It's only the worst analysis until all my picks come true.

I know they won't , though. No one can predict 100%, and I don't even want to be able to. I dislike being wrong, but sports would be much less exciting if they were absolutely predictable.

And I do believe that Silva is the thread here. Franklin is shot. Leben is done. Leben looked less destroyed after Silva because he was a punching bag before Silva. 

Right or wrong, remember my picks. I stand by them.


----------



## silvawand

bbjd7 said:


> Not that I disagree with your point but Franklin didn't look great against Okami. In fact he barely won the fight. Franklin has a lot of trouble with top 10 fighters and has never beat a great fighter. Now with that said Lutter isn't great and he is not top 10. However I will say I'm picking Lutter to win. Not really based on any logic I just have a gut feeling.


This is true, but as we know Okami is a very tough guy to beat, and although it wasn't pretty at all, he did pull out the win. I was really pulling for MacDonald in Rich's fight with him, but he looked great in that fight right after getting destroyed by Silva he destroyed Mac-do.

I mean the guy has never been submitted, he's only lost to Silva and Machida in his entire career, and he has finised 20 of his 22 wins. Lutter hasn't beaten anyone worth mentioning, with the exception of Cote but that was all because of his horrific ground game. Even if Lutter does get him down, which I doubt he'll be able to do, I don't see him being able to do much to Rich. I don't for one second think Lutter can win this fight, but that's just me I guess.



tripster said:


> I've got Luter to win this one as well. I think he's a better fighter than Franklin.


What has Travis Lutter done to prove that he is a better fighter than Franklin? He's beat Cote, that's the only notable thing he has done. Whereas Franklin is the former MW Champ with wins over the likes of Rivera (who Lutter lost to), Tanner(x2), Quarry, Loiseau, Macdonald, Okami, hell even beating Ken Shamrock impresses me more than what Lutter has done.



Highway61 said:


> It's only the worst analysis until all my picks come true.
> 
> And I do believe that Silva is the thread here. Franklin is shot. Leben is done. Leben looked less destroyed after Silva because he was a punching bag before Silva.


No, the reason I think it's bad is how you are basing your picks in regards to losing Silva. If you actually had legitimate reasons for why you think these particular fighters would win I wouldn't have called it bad.

What for one second makes you believe Franklin is shot? He came back the first time he lost to Silva and beat two of the top MW contenders, why would it be any different this time? Silva's dominance over everyone is really shading a lot of peoples POV's on fighter's such as Franklin's skills.

And as much as I hate Leben, he has not looked "destroyed" at all. He actually looked very decent against Santiago, Martin, and Sakara...especially Martin and Sakara. 

Did you even watch Franklin or Leben fight after Silva, or did you just *assume* their careers were over because they lost a fight to one of the best P4P fighters in the world?


----------



## verstinks

*Chant: GSP GSP GSP GSP*

raise01:GO GSP!!!!! LA CEINTURE NOUS APPARTIENT!!!!


----------



## tripster

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I doubt that one, I am willing to bet you 100 points that these fights will not be as exciting as UFC 84 ill Will, do you want to make that bet? Crack Head? Jason Mcdonald sucks, Sam Stout is alright, he use to train with GSP they are both from Cananda so that is no suprise. I'll take your weak bet. I guarantee I will win. Bring it! Jabroni.


Let's just get one thing straight first - your mother wears army boots. As for you, Mr. Proctologist, I'm not going to tell you that 83 is going to be better than 84! C'mon, did I lead you to believe that 83 was going to be better than 84? 84 has two of my top 5 fighters, Thiago and BJ, so I am certainly pumped for that one. I'm just saying, 83 is going to be a good night of fights, better than most cards, top 70 percentile.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

5 grueling rounds, 5 grueling rounds of GSP dragging Matt Serras bloody corpse all over the octagon...please let it happen.


----------



## SuzukS

GSP looked to be in phenomenal shape at the weigh ins, WAR GSP!


----------



## Adasko

Bisping looked like a skeleton


----------



## Aaronyman

verstinks said:


> raise01:GO GSP!!!!! LA CEINTURE NOUS APPARTIENT!!!!


dude...you joined one year ago and this is your first post...?

weird

and i hope alex de large's wishes come true.....


----------



## Highway61

silvawand said:


> This is true, but as we know Okami is a very tough guy to beat, and although it wasn't pretty at all, he did pull out the win. I was really pulling for MacDonald in Rich's fight with him, but he looked great in that fight right after getting destroyed by Silva he destroyed Mac-do.
> 
> I mean the guy has never been submitted, he's only lost to Silva and Machida in his entire career, and he has finised 20 of his 22 wins. Lutter hasn't beaten anyone worth mentioning, with the exception of Cote but that was all because of his horrific ground game. Even if Lutter does get him down, which I doubt he'll be able to do, I don't see him being able to do much to Rich. I don't for one second think Lutter can win this fight, but that's just me I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> What has Travis Lutter done to prove that he is a better fighter than Franklin? He's beat Cote, that's the only notable thing he has done. Whereas Franklin is the former MW Champ with wins over the likes of Rivera (who Lutter lost to), Tanner(x2), Quarry, Loiseau, Macdonald, Okami, hell even beating Ken Shamrock impresses me more than what Lutter has done.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the reason I think it's bad is how you are basing your picks in regards to losing Silva. If you actually had legitimate reasons for why you think these particular fighters would win I wouldn't have called it bad.
> 
> What for one second makes you believe Franklin is shot? He came back the first time he lost to Silva and beat two of the top MW contenders, why would it be any different this time? Silva's dominance over everyone is really shading a lot of peoples POV's on fighter's such as Franklin's skills.
> 
> And as much as I hate Leben, he has not looked "destroyed" at all. He actually looked very decent against Santiago, Martin, and Sakara...especially Martin and Sakara.
> 
> Did you even watch Franklin or Leben fight after Silva, or did you just *assume* their careers were over because they lost a fight to one of the best P4P fighters in the world?


I agree with you about Lutter. I have never been impressed with him, but I truly have a sense that Franklin is so near the end (something which was driven home to Franklin by his resounding second loss to Silva) that Lutter can beat him. Franklin was defeated in the second fight with Silva midway before the round in which the fight actually ended. There was a look in Franklin's eyes of a man who has come to the end of the road.

The analogy, here--and, man, you're going to hate this, I'm sure--is Liddell vs Jardine. Liddell shouldn't have been considered a shot fighter (and he's not), and Jardine still wasn't in Liddell's league. However...
I don't believe too many people would have thought, just a short time ago, that a Rashad Evans vs Chuck Liddell fight would be a great matchup. But losses do something to a man, and they do something for the man who now knows that the man he is fighting can be beaten.

If Franklin wins, I'll be happy to be wrong.


----------



## quikhiccup

*Play by Play*

I can't watch the PPV. I'm traveling for work and can't watch it. Is there anywhere on the internet that offers a free play by play during the event? Thanks


----------



## supermel74

GSP! Now Matt Serra can go back to doing what he does best, hanging out in the locker room and smacking guys in the ass with a towel. Punk.


----------



## plazzman

That was great. A great showing by St. Pierre, humble defeat by Serra.

I actually really liked Florian more than Rogan.


----------



## MMA_FREAK

This UFC was stupid GSP did not KO Serra how was 3 knees to the body a KO?
I felt like i was watching a WWE match it was a bullcrap call. Its just like that Bisping and Evens fight Bisping had evens the whole fight and then he loses wow. I think dana was like Matt if u win we cant go back to canada so if u loose i will give you a couple milion and give you a rematch. So it sucked and UFC is all about the money now and its not real fighting anymore.


----------



## DTL

Your a moron ^^^^


----------



## Kgun5

MMA_FREAK said:


> This UFC was stupid GSP did not KO Serra how was 3 knees to the body a KO?
> I felt like i was watching a WWE match it was a bullcrap call. Its just like that Bisping and Evens fight Bisping had evens the whole fight and then he loses wow. I think dana was like Matt if u win we cant go back to canada so if u loose i will give you a couple milion and give you a rematch. So it sucked and UFC is all about the money now and its not real fighting anymore.



Geez Freak...I just registered to post that I thought it was a quick stoppage in the Serra/St. Pierre fight, but do you think you could buy a period? That's barely English.

He's right, though...When did this become a sport where the ref could stop a fight when he thought a fighter couldn't win, as opposed to when a fighter couldn't intelligently defend himself?


----------



## MMA_FREAK

thank you


Kgun5 said:


> Geez Freak...I just registered to post that I thought it was a quick stoppage in the Serra/St. Pierre fight, but do you think you could buy a period? That's barely English.
> 
> He's right, though...When did this become a sport where the ref could stop a fight when he thought a fighter couldn't win, as opposed to when a fighter couldn't intelligently defend himself?


----------



## MMA_FREAK

DTL said:


> Your a moron ^^^^



no im right ur the moron


----------



## Kgun5

MMA_FREAK said:


> thank you



I do think that Evans, (and Hamill for that matter,) beat Bisbing, though.


----------



## MMA_FREAK

No that was crap too because bisping had evens the whole fight and evens won because he had a couple take downs and got up i dont know its just not the same any more


----------



## Kgun5

MMA_FREAK said:


> No that was crap too because bisping had evens the whole fight and evens won because he had a couple take downs and got up i dont know its just not the same any more


I agree that Evans wasn't overwhelming, but what did 
Bisbing do, besides get up after being taken down, to win the fight?


----------



## MMA_FREAK

Kgun5 said:


> I agree that Evans wasn't overwhelming, but what did
> Bisbing do, besides get up after being taken down, to win the fight?



HE DID EVERYTHING HE HAD THE PUNCHES THE KICKS AND TAKEDOWNS EVANS ONLY GOT UP AFTER A TAKE DOWN THEN BISBING HAD THE PUNCHES AND EVERYTHING THEN HE LOST 

LIKE I SAID ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY BECAUSE THE UFC WAS NOTING NOW THEY ARE MONEY HUNGRY NOW ITS TWO FIGHTS THAT I FELT LIKE I WAS WATCHING A WWE MATCH


----------



## Kgun5

MMA_FREAK said:


> HE DID EVERYTHING HE HAD THE PUNCHES THE KICKS AND TAKEDOWNS EVANS ONLY GOT UP AFTER A TAKE DOWN THEN BISBING HAD THE PUNCHES AND EVERYTHING THEN HE LOST
> 
> LIKE I SAID ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY BECAUSE THE UFC WAS NOTING NOW THEY ARE MONEY HUNGRY NOW ITS TWO FIGHTS THAT I FELT LIKE I WAS WATCHING A WWE MATCH


I think you saw a different fight than I did. And if anything, the UFC wants to promote (and has been promoting) Bisbing. His style is much preferred to Evans', who hasn't really been an "exciting" 15-0-1.


----------



## Kgun5

And let's be honest...Even if the ref doesn't stop the fight, Serra needs a miracle to win.


----------



## supermel74

Kgun5 said:


> And let's be honest...Even if the ref doesn't stop the fight, Serra needs a miracle to win.


and it's not like he(Serra) even complained about the stoppage. He knew he was beaten.


----------



## joey__stalin

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

Best day ever! GSP kicking Serra's ass like that makes up for me having to spend $440 on a new radiator for my car. I was shaking while I was watching that fight, I was so excited! And I knew GSP was going to take Serra down, I knew it! I wasn't expecting him only to wrestle him though. There were a few times where he could have taken Serra's back, but didn't. He just kept throwing those brutal knees. Like he said after, he wasn't going to play Serra's game of bjj, awesome strategy on GSP's part.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

are you guys serious?
early stoppage?
serra stopped defending himself!!!
and the replay showed he looked up directly at the ref and said something.
it was obvious he wanted out of the fight.
he was SOUNDLY defeated.
those knees to the body of serra were BRUTAL.
me n my boys were all a little squeamish just watching those knees land to the body.
serra will definitely be pissin blood tonight...

nobody associated with serra, not he or his corner gave the slightest hint
that they felt the fight was stopped early.
if you look at this from an MMA purists perspective, GSP clearly won this fight.
if you're a "bloodsport" fan and just want to see a bloody corpse go limp,
then yeah, i guess you can be disappointed.


----------



## Warchild

I'm a Serra fan but 9ERHIGH said it perfectly...


----------



## Walker

Well said 9erhigh- completely agree. When the fighter himself doesn't complain how can anyone complain for him? :dunno:


Freakin' WAR GSP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drogo

Walker said:


> Well said 9erhigh- completely agree. When the fighter himself doesn't complain how can anyone complain for him? :dunno:
> 
> 
> Freakin' WAR GSP!! :thumbsup:



Serra was giving GSP crap for making excuses after their first fight so obviously Serra can't complain about the stoppage no matter what he thought or he sounds like a hypocrite. 

I'm a huge GSP fan, I think Serra got lucky in a fight he never deserved to get the first time but I have to be honest here, I think that stoppage was too soon. I've never seen a fight ended that way. Serra wasn't doing much but he wasn't in THAT bad a spot and there were only a few seconds left in the round. I think they should give a champ till the end of the round there and let him have one more shot in round 3.

The result would have been the same, Serra was gassed and getting pummelled, but it would have been more fair to Serra than an odd stoppage with seconds left in a round.


----------



## Uchaaa

I have always thought of gsp as a standup fighter. Now he is a wrestler. He still looked very catious in the stand up. I didnt had the impression that his mind was free in the standup. If he tries to bang with silva he will go down.


----------



## Rated

Uchaaa said:


> I have always thought of gsp as a standup fighter. Now he is a wrestler. He still looked very catious in the stand up. I didnt had the impression that his mind was free in the standup. If he tries to bang with silva he will go down.


1) GSP has _always_ been a GnP fighter

2) That doesn't say much about his striking because Silva will knock down anyone that stands with him

3) He did look somewhat cautious


----------



## Kgun5

9ERHIGH said:


> are you guys serious?
> are you guys serious?
> early stoppage?
> serra stopped defending himself!!!
> and the replay showed he looked up directly at the ref and said something.
> it was obvious he wanted out of the fight.
> he was SOUNDLY defeated.
> those knees to the body of serra were BRUTAL.
> me n my boys were all a little squeamish just watching those knees land to the body.
> serra will definitely be pissin blood tonight...
> 
> nobody associated with serra, not he or his corner gave the slightest hint
> that they felt the fight was stopped early.
> if you look at this from an MMA purists perspective, GSP clearly won this fight.
> if you're a "bloodsport" fan and just want to see a bloody corpse go limp,
> then yeah, i guess you can be disappointed.


I don't think anyone would argue that GSP didn't clearly dominate the fight. And if Serra did indeed submit, or otherwise give Yves a reason to stop the fight, through verbal communication, then I have no beef.

If he didn't, from a strictly *rules* perspective, it would be hard to make the case that Serra wasn't intelligently defending himself. The fact that he didn't complain shows that he wanted out, but that's supposed to be Serra's call, not Yves'. Serra was still in a position to use his ample BJJ skills and/or just turtle until the end of the round. Again, that wasn't the case here, but I still don't want UFC refs guessing at that. It's just my opinion.


----------



## Highway61

Has a date been proposed/set for Silva vs St. Pierre?


----------



## joey__stalin

Rated said:


> 3) He did look somewhat cautious


Throwing a superman punch and a spinning back kick is being cautious?

I don't think he was being cautious. I think him and his coaches had a game plan going in, and GSP stuck to that plan. Too often do I see and hear the coaches on the side yelling at their guy or telling him between rounds, wondering WTF they are doing, like with Heath and his last fight with Nog.


----------



## Aaronyman

joey__stalin said:


> Throwing a superman punch and a spinning back kick is being cautious?
> 
> I don't think he was being cautious. I think him and his coaches had a game plan going in, and GSP stuck to that plan. Too often do I see and hear the coaches on the side yelling at their guy or telling him between rounds, wondering WTF they are doing, like with Heath and his last fight with Nog.


i actually think gsp was being quite cautious standing....especially towards the end of the fight when serra's hands were at his waist


----------



## BrutalKO

*UFC 83.....nice card....cool results.*

...Cool bros...83 was good. Nice to see Ace look like his old self again, Lutter got owned. Lutter was so gased...he could barely defend himself. When Rich was landing those clean strikes on Travis because his hands were at his waist, I knew it was only a matter of time. Well...and I can't say enough about GSP...CONGRATS EH?? Bros...Serra got completely owned...very similiar when GSP owned Hughes last December. GSP completely controlled Serra on the ground. GSP's Wrestling in my opinion is the best in the WW class...period. George has notched up to another level...so obvious by how he's been dominating since that loss to Serra in the first fight. How about all the people?...WOW!..as Rogan would say! That was huge..21k...nice. All in all...it pretty good UFC event. I'm getting UFC 84 FOR SURE!!...That card is stacked better than Vida Guerra...lol...:thumbsup: ( well almost)...lol

P.S. "I will never lose to a white boy", Bernard Hopkins did lose to one last night...too bad he made it a crappy race issue instead of just fighting a great fighter that just happen to beat him. I wish this race stuff would end forever on BOTH sides of the fence...for real.


----------



## Rated

Aaronyman said:


> i actually think gsp was being quite cautious standing....especially towards the end of the fight when serra's hands were at his waist


Yeah, I have to agree. I can understand GSP wanting to wear out Serra out in the 1st round but he totally could have picked him apart in the 2nd round with strikes. Serra was so badly gassed by then and GSP was starting to land his jabs.

However, I think it was more of a fear of losing the fight than an actual fear of striking. I'm guessing he didn't want to get clipped and lose again after winning the 1st round. I never really thought GSP's striking was all that great, but I still believe he is one of the better strikers in the welterweight division. The dude really needs to be more confident in his striking.


----------



## Tizzo

I was so happy to see kenflo commentating this fight in place of Joe Rogan. Joe is an annoying idiot who knows nothing compared to kenny. Kenny did a much better job. I hope Joe retired or something


----------



## Tizzo

MMA_FREAK said:


> This UFC was stupid GSP did not KO Serra how was 3 knees to the body a KO?
> I felt like i was watching a WWE match it was a bullcrap call. Its just like that Bisping and Evens fight Bisping had evens the whole fight and then he loses wow. I think dana was like Matt if u win we cant go back to canada so if u loose i will give you a couple milion and give you a rematch. So it sucked and UFC is all about the money now and its not real fighting anymore.


Your name is mma freak? too bad you dont know jack shit about mma!


----------



## wukkadb

I agree he looked sort of gunshy with the stand up. I think in the 2nd round he should have been more aggressive with the strikes


----------



## Aaronyman

i understand his decision to take him down tho.....

serra's chances of hurting gsp standing > serra's chances of hurting gsp on the ground IMHO


----------



## wukkadb

Aaronyman said:


> i understand his decision to take him down tho.....
> 
> serra's chances of hurting gsp standing > serra's chances of hurting gsp on the ground IMHO


Yup, agreed


----------



## RushFan

*GSP Baby!*

Great win for GSP. HE fought a great fight and never allowed Serra a chance. Tentative striking? not really, GSP just followed what Franklin said in pre fight "Go for the path of least resistance". Also the stoppage was very fair. Those Knees to the body were devastating, Serra couldnt have recovered for the 3rd round. I'm looking forward to some epic title defenses from GSP. 
As for the rest of the card, well done to the winners but the losers particularly McCarthy, Starnes and Lutter need season passes to the house of mirrors to take a long hard look at themselves. Their efforts inside the octagon were a disgrace to their opponents, themselves, the UFC and its fans.
Great to see Herman find out what "solid ground game" means. Tough guys don't tap. :laugh:


----------



## tripster

Tizzo said:


> I was so happy to see kenflo commentating this fight in place of Joe Rogan. Joe is an annoying idiot who knows nothing compared to kenny. Kenny did a much better job. I hope Joe retired or something


I thought Kenflo did a great job also. Godd with the post fight interviews and really knowledgeable color during the fights. Rogan definately should be worried about his job!


----------



## Kgun5

tripster said:


> I thought Kenflo did a great job also. Godd with the post fight interviews and really knowledgeable color during the fights. Rogan definately should be worried about his job!


Florian is certainly more knowledgable. I think Rogan is a more polished speaker (as he should be, being a former actor.) Also, I think it's possible that Rogan's style makes it easy for new fans to understand and pick up the sport.

I'd like to see them both there, personally.


----------



## supermel74

As much as you guys seem to love Florian, Rogan is clearly better equipped to do the color commentary and he's much more interesting to listen to even though I hate the guy. Florian may know more about mma being a world class fighter, but Rogan does actually know his stuff pretty well and Florian was really dull in my opinion. Maybe if he was as coked up as Rogan it would have been different though.


----------



## tripster

Kgun5 said:


> Florian is certainly more knowledgable. I think Rogan is a more polished speaker (as he should be, being a former actor.) Also, I think it's possible that Rogan's style makes it easy for new fans to understand and pick up the sport.
> 
> I'd like to see them both there, personally.


This was the first time I've seen KFlo doing this job. So, for sure he's not going to be as dynamic as Rogan who's been doing it now for years. You give KFlo 6 to 8 months of doing the job and he will make a better color guy than Rogan, purely because of his knowledge of the sport.


----------



## tripster

Good night of fights! Awesome crowd, didn;t you think!!

GSP looked great. I thought he also was a little tentative. That is probably not the right word, I think we should be saying calculated. His camp is amazing, they always put together the right game plan for the opponent. He destroyed Serra, and as some of the guys here eluded to, has no doubt put him into some serious pain for weeks.

Franklin/ Luter - not impressed with either of them! Luter (who I picked to win) was gassed after 2 minutes! Why does that guy fight in MMA if he is not serious about his preparation? As for Franklin, he sure as shit didn't impress me - he seemed aslmost as gassed as Luter! He was slow and unexplosive.

Maia, from what I saw of the replays, looked good. Herman will probably be recovering from that one for a while. Won't see Herman for a long long time.

Quarry looked good but then again he was fighting a Chicken. Ever see someone run around the octogon like that before??? I never liked Starnes and now I can't even look at the guy! He'll not fight in UFC again!

Rogan must have a criminal record or something, couldn;t get across the border. Why wasn't he there? Same for Dana, only saw him at the end of the night giving out the belt, wasn't at the weigh-in, not the press conference. They both must be scared of the Montreal bikers and mob, who usually represent the first 10 rows of the floor section at nights like these. The only other thing I can see is that Zuffa didn't have complete autonomy on the event since Gillette Group have monopoly over events at the Bell Center and this was there little sort of protest.

Sorry for the long winded message, but I feel better now.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

Uchaaa said:


> I have always thought of gsp as a standup fighter. Now he is a wrestler. He still looked very catious in the stand up. I didnt had the impression that his mind was free in the standup. If he tries to bang with silva he will go down.


gsp looked like he wanted this fight on the ground in the worst kind of way.
i'm very skeptical of his hands and his maybe his chin too.
think of his last 7 fights.

hughes x 2
koschek
bj
serra x 2
sherk

the 2 fights that gave him even a little trouble were bj's boxing 
(tho bjs cardio ultimately cost him)
and serra1 when he stood.
the other guys arent really known for their hands and he COMPLETELY DOMINATED
vs serra2 the way he immediately went to the ground,
and did appear to be a bit more cautious and tenative for the first 1.5 rounds
leads me to believe he and his corner wanted to avoid a "stand up war"
that in turn would lead me to believe they dont feel that is his strength.

im curious what he would do against a m.davis who has VERY dangerous hands.
if he took him straight to the ground, it will get me thinking even more,
that just maybe he isnt that confident in his ability to brawl.

...and i know i've already heard a few people mention gsp v a.silva BUT,
i would like to have that question answered definitively before i start to think he could rival a.silva.
actually, lets take a closer look at that matchup::

*standup striking::* silva - more complete striker (kicks, knees, hands, all equally dangerous) more proven KO power with any strike at any time.
*wrestling::* GSP - but silva is no slouch. he would definitely get taken down at some point, but that doesnt seem to bother him too much. just part of his game. he can deal with wrestlers that put him in "bad" spots and still deal.
*bjj:: *silva - and by a pretty good margin. his defense in his guard is underrated, and his ability to use his bjj to scramble is underrated too. remember he effectively has been awarded his blackbelt by the HW champ who is a bjj specialist. to me this almost negates the advantage gsp has in wrestling. gsp can probably take anderson down, but anderson uses his upkicks and triangles as some of his major weapons. im exaggerating, but taking anderson down in some respects is almost like backing up lidell with punches. are you sure you really want to do it?
*chin:: *silva - gsp got KOd by serra. have we even seen silva look hurt in the past 2 years? even when a guy like hendo was workin GNP to silvas temple, he looked fresh in the very next round. he never looks hurt.

i have advantage silva. if it stays standing i honestly dont see GSP winning.
if it gets decided on the ground i see it 50/50, even if silva has to work off his back.
overall the biggest factor in that matchup to me, 
is that silva has shown he could easily end the fight with one hand/knee/kick at any time,
AND a man who can take some shots and still look unphased.


----------



## SuzukS

There were a lot of fun fights. I'm extremely suprised that Goulet/Hironaka was awarded fight of the night. It was a good back and forth fight but there were a few fights I thought deserved that spot more. Nice to see the awards weren't bias toward the main fights. In fact, I think all the FOTN/SOTN/KOTN awards went to fight(ers) on the preliminaries.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

joey__stalin said:


> Throwing a superman punch and a spinning back kick is being cautious?


are you talking about that "combo" at the end of round 2?
if you havent alread you should take a few more looks at that odd strike.
i did several times. i dont think it was a superman punch.
i think it was designed to look like a superman punch.
but to me in slo mo it looked like a leaping lead jab,
which opened up his hips, but instead of following with a right fist,
he followed with a right leg to serras body.
it was a trippy sequence.
watching it in real time i was like "WHOA!!! WTF WAS THAT?!?!"
i even said to my boys who tripped out too,
that it looked like a "mortal combat" combo or some unreal video game crap.
had to go back and rewatch it.
at first i thought it was a 1.jab/2.superman punch/3.body kick,
then i watched it a few more times....


----------



## agardiner

yea it looked like something outta tekken


----------



## Drogo

9ERHIGH said:


> gsp looked like he wanted this fight on the ground in the worst kind of way.
> i'm very skeptical of his hands and his maybe his chin too.
> 
> the first 1.5 rounds
> leads me to believe he and his corner wanted to avoid a "stand up war"
> that in turn would lead me to believe they dont feel that is his strength.
> 
> 
> ...and i know i've already heard a few people mention gsp v a.silva BUT,


GSP has always been a wrestler and GNPer primarily. He avoided the stand up in this fight not because they feel that he is weak there (although obviously his wrestling is better relative to his stand up) but because the only way he could lose this fight was standing up. 

He can't possibly lose to Serra on the ground so why take the chance on his feet? His camp probably thinks his stand up is better than Serra's but RELATIVELY his wrestling and GNP is much much better than Serra's so go with what works best.


----------



## Kgun5

9ERHIGH said:


> actually, lets take a closer look at that matchup::
> 
> *standup striking::* silva - more complete striker (kicks, knees, hands, all equally dangerous) more proven KO power with any strike at any time.
> *wrestling::* GSP - but silva is no slouch. he would definitely get taken down at some point, but that doesnt seem to bother him too much. just part of his game. he can deal with wrestlers that put him in "bad" spots and still deal.
> *bjj:: *silva - and by a pretty good margin. his defense in his guard is underrated, and his ability to use his bjj to scramble is underrated too. remember he effectively has been awarded his blackbelt by the HW champ who is a bjj specialist. to me this almost negates the advantage gsp has in wrestling. gsp can probably take anderson down, but anderson uses his upkicks and triangles as some of his major weapons. im exaggerating, but taking anderson down in some respects is almost like backing up lidell with punches. are you sure you really want to do it?
> *chin:: *silva - gsp got KOd by serra. have we even seen silva look hurt in the past 2 years? even when a guy like hendo was workin GNP to silvas temple, he looked fresh in the very next round. he never looks hurt.
> 
> i have advantage silva. if it stays standing i honestly dont see GSP winning.
> if it gets decided on the ground i see it 50/50, even if silva has to work off his back.
> overall the biggest factor in that matchup to me,
> is that silva has shown he could easily end the fight with one hand/knee/kick at any time,
> AND a man who can take some shots and still look unphased.


Pretty spot-on analysis of a Silva/GSP matchup. One other thing that I'd add is that GSP's long legs are really an advantage in a lot of situations. Serra, and all his BJJ skill, couldn't keep GSP in full guard for any length of time. Those long legs made it easy for GSP to just step over, and the best Serra could do was figure four GSP's left leg and hold on to half guard with his entire lower body. GSP wont have that advantage against Silva, who is like Gumby with his limbs. I see a lot of problems for GSP if they fight, especially if he ends up on his back.



tripster said:


> Rogan must have a criminal record or something, couldn;t get across the border. Why wasn't he there?


Rogan had a family commitment to attend. There were a few rumors that Rogan had a falling out with Dana over Couture's status with the UFC, although Rogan posted a pretty convincing denial on his blog.


----------



## tripster

Drogo said:


> GSP has always been a wrestler and GNPer primarily. He avoided the stand up in this fight not because they feel that he is weak there (although obviously his wrestling is better relative to his stand up) but because the only way he could lose this fight was standing up.
> 
> He can't possibly lose to Serra on the ground so why take the chance on his feet? His camp probably thinks his stand up is better than Serra's but RELATIVELY his wrestling and GNP is much much better than Serra's so go with what works best.


Well said. Agree totally. GSP's approach to the fight game is very strategic and he will always put the odds in his favour.


----------



## tripster

Rogan had a family commitment to attend. There were a few rumors that Rogan had a falling out with Dana over Couture's status with the UFC, although Rogan posted a pretty convincing denial on his blog.

Family commitments! That's the excuse I use when my buddies ask me to help them build their decks.


----------



## Kgun5

tripster said:


> Well said. Agree totally. GSP's approach to the fight game is very strategic and he will always put the odds in his favour.


Nothing like an upset loss to get a guy's head on straight, huh?

Listening to your coaches is so important. Part of what I hate about watching TUF is the 27 guys all screaming over each other. I really wish they'd only let the head coaches talk to the fighters during the match.


----------



## WarWraith

*Who's Next???*

Is there anyone in the UFC currently to give GSP a run for his money in defending his title????? Who do guys think would even make an exciting match up? Atleast a full 2 round match up.


----------



## Kgun5

WarWraith said:


> Is there anyone in the UFC currently to give GSP a run for his money in defending his title????? Who do guys think would even make an exciting match up? Atleast a full 2 round match up.


I'd like to see Marcus Davis take a shot at him.


----------



## IDL

GSP even said he didn't want to get into a banging match with Serra because he said it was like a coin flip, whoever connects first wins.

Your odds of winning are the best if you are in your strongest element. You have more control of the outcome. It's called fighting smart.

GSP has solid striking as shown in the past (didn't he knock out Jay Heron?), but his bread and butter is his takedowns and ground game.


----------



## tripster

What is next for GSP? He's young and at the top of his game right now. Do you think he is contemplating moving up to middle weight to try and take the championship in that division and hold two belts?


----------



## joey__stalin

I want to see GSP as 10x WW champ. heheh


----------



## 9ERHIGH

*is there an award for most replies to different quotes in a single post?*



Kgun5 said:


> Pretty spot-on analysis of a Silva/GSP matchup. One other thing that I'd add is that GSP's long legs are really an advantage in a lot of situations... GSP wont have that advantage against Silva, who is like Gumby with his limbs. I see a lot of problems for GSP if they fight, especially if he ends up on his back.


true. so much easier to pass serra's butterfly than to pass silva's figure4 from the bottom...




Drogo said:


> GSP has always been a wrestler and GNPer primarily. He avoided the stand up in this fight not because they feel that he is weak there (although obviously his wrestling is better relative to his stand up) but because the only way he could lose this fight was standing up.
> 
> He can't possibly lose to Serra on the ground so why take the chance on his feet? His camp probably thinks his stand up is better than Serra's but RELATIVELY his wrestling and GNP is much much better than Serra's so go with what works best.


i understand that. its just the way he didnt want it on his feet AT ALL, to me,
that just shows that he is covering for a "weakness" in his game.
compare that to a guy like a.silva for example.
he doesnt seem to care where the fight goes.
standup and trade? ok he'll KO yo azz.
wanna take him down? he might bust out a sick switch on you like he did to nate,
and if you do get him down, watchout for the upkicks n triangles.

im just saying i have more appreciation for a CHAMP 
that is willing to go anywhere you want to take the fight,
and beat you there at your strength. thats my point. 
that is why i agree that the next fight i want to see is...




Kgun5 said:


> I'd like to see Marcus Davis take a shot at him.


no sheltered ufc champs. 
if hes TRULY the champ, then lets give him the worst possible matchup
n see how he handles it.
after m.davis i'd like to see fitch, then t.alves then _maybe_ a.johnson if he keeps winning




tripster said:


> Do you think he is contemplating moving up to middle weight to try and take the championship in that division and hold two belts?


lets not get ahead of ourselves here.
GSP still has guys to worry about at 170 without even thinking of going up.


----------



## tripster

9ERHIGH said:


> true. so much easier to pass serra's butterfly than to pass silva's figure4 from the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> i understand that. its just the way he didnt want it on his feet AT ALL, to me,
> that just shows that he is covering for a "weakness" in his game.
> compare that to a guy like a.silva for example.
> he doesnt seem to care where the fight goes.
> standup and trade? ok he'll KO yo azz.
> wanna take him down? he might bust out a sick switch on you like he did to nate,
> and if you do get him down, watchout for the upkicks n triangles.
> 
> im just saying i have more appreciation for a CHAMP
> that is willing to go anywhere you want to take the fight,
> and beat you there at your strength. thats my point.
> that is why i agree that the next fight i want to see is...
> 
> 
> 
> no sheltered ufc champs.
> if hes TRULY the champ, then lets give him the worst possible matchup
> n see how he handles it.
> after m.davis i'd like to see fitch, then t.alves then _maybe_ a.johnson if he keeps winning
> 
> 
> 
> lets not get ahead of ourselves here.
> GSP still has guys to worry about at 170 without even thinking of going up.


GSP doesn't have a stand-up weakness! The only weakness in GSP's game is his head. Sometimes he's got too many thoughts going on upstairs and he's distracted. But as for fighting, sorry man, he's not weak anywhere.

Tell me something, why would he stand with Serra when he knows that on the ground he can do the most damage and suffer the least damage. I mean it's just common sense. You think he should stand with him and take a few shots to the face for fun? 

As for him moving up a weight class, don;t discount that thought too quick. He can easily move up a weight class and still be more ripped than most. The guy fights in WW ripped/ shredded! Secondly, he has the GnP ability to immobilize a guy like Silva. Keep an eye on GSP, I'll suggest he is thinking belt in two weight classes!!!


----------



## Drogo

9ERHIGH said:


> true. so much easier to pass serra's butterfly than to pass silva's figure4 from the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> i understand that. its just the way he didnt want it on his feet AT ALL, to me,
> that just shows that he is covering for a "weakness" in his game.
> compare that to a guy like a.silva for example.
> he doesnt seem to care where the fight goes.
> standup and trade? ok he'll KO yo azz.
> wanna take him down? he might bust out a sick switch on you like he did to nate,
> and if you do get him down, watchout for the upkicks n triangles.
> 
> im just saying i have more appreciation for a CHAMP
> that is willing to go anywhere you want to take the fight,
> and beat you there at your strength. thats my point.
> that is why i agree that the next fight i want to see is...
> 
> 
> 
> no sheltered ufc champs.
> if hes TRULY the champ, then lets give him the worst possible matchup
> n see how he handles it.
> after m.davis i'd like to see fitch, then t.alves then _maybe_ a.johnson if he keeps win


Davis and Johnson wouldn't be tough match ups for GSP at all, they'd be a walk in the park. They'd be very tough if he stood and traded with them but....he won't. He'll take them down easily and pound them into hamburger. The type of fighter that is going to give GSP trouble is a great striker who has great tdd (REALLY great) and is at least competent on the ground. I don't see anyone like that in the WW division right now. 

BJ Penn is the toughest fight (that may actually happen) that I see on the horizon for GSP.


----------



## Adasko

Somehow i'm not satisfied with GSP's win and performance... actually from one point of that fight i found myself supporting Serra... Dunno why because i'm a big GSP fan.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

Drogo said:


> Davis and Johnson wouldn't be tough match ups for GSP at all, they'd be a walk in the park. They'd be very tough if he stood and traded with them but....he won't. He'll take them down easily and pound them into hamburger. The type of fighter that is going to give GSP trouble is a great striker who has great tdd (REALLY great) and is at least competent on the ground. I don't see anyone like that in the WW division right now.
> 
> BJ Penn is the toughest fight (that may actually happen) that I see on the horizon for GSP.


im not saying m.davis would be a "tough" matchup necesarily,
but i think it would be an "interesting" matchup,
simply because i wonder if GSP would be "afraid" to trade with davis.
davis is a DANGEROUS fighter for any WW IMO.
in his hands he has the POTENTIAL to KO anybody in the division.

a.johnson i listed last because he is at least another year away,
from being able to evaluate him properly.
right now he is all "potential" & talent.
it remains to see whether he can develop any of that to elite status.
just think he is someone to keep an eye on.
if GSP takes care on m.davis, j.fitch and t.alves first,
then it will be more than 1 year down the road before thats even relevant really.

i COMPLETELY agree with your assesment of who would be the toughest type of opponent for GSP.
i agree that if bj takes care of sherk and decides to give 170 another crack
he would be a nice matchup (provided he was focused.
he was "rumored" to be doing mean bong rips at my boys house upcountry maui recently tho...)

my whole point about GSPs potential "weakness" in the standup game remains;
*I HAVE MORE APPRECIATION FOR A FIGHTER WHO IS NOT AFRAID TO GO ANYWHERE YOU WANT TO TAKE THE FIGHT, AND BEAT YOU AT YOUR STRENGTH.*

take a.silva for example.
all these guys thought they had silva right where they wanted him.
their "gameplan" was going perfect::

1. lutter - wanted to go to take him down, controll him and submit him. 
he did just that, except he got submitted. 
LOSS

2. r.franklin - powerful striker who wanted to get inside n use his physical strength. 
got inside, but it was andersons strength in the plumb that won out.
LOSS

3. hendo - wanted to utilize his wrestling and powerful strikes. 
similar to lutter it appeared to be going according to plan after 1, but anderson connected with 1 knee and hendo never looked the same and was getting choked out 90seconds later.
LOSS

4. marquardt - wanted to use his wrestling take him down and control him.
during a TD, anderson pulled out a VERY NICE switch taking down nate and landed a devastating right from standing inside nate's guard.
LOSS

my point is still that just cuz you have a plan vs silva,
and just cuz you seem to be executing your plan to perfection,
DOES NOT mean you will come away with a victory vs silva.
quite the opposite, silva will COMPLETELY DESTROY YOUR PLAN!


----------



## cdtcpl

tripster said:


> What is next for GSP? He's young and at the top of his game right now. Do you think he is contemplating moving up to middle weight to try and take the championship in that division and hold two belts?


Why do we keep seeing posts like this? He has yet to defend his title. I would say there is about half a dozen guys who would like their shot at him before he even contemplates a weight class change.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

^^^ THANK YOU!!! ^^^
of course he looks like he possess all the tools to dominate the WW division for a long time,
but lets at least see him successfully defend his title 1 FRIGGIN TIME
before we just assume its a forgone conclussion.
after all, this is the EXACT SAME GUY who already lost his first title defense,
and to a guy he "wasnt supposed to lose to"


----------



## tripster

Point taken, there is no doubt that he will have to prove his abilities by defending his title. That does not stop him from exploring his abilities in another weight class and to be frank, I think UFC would be excited about seeing him in the middle weight category since there seems to be no competition for Silva right now. This, of course is just me thinking out loud what GSP's options are but I'll bet he's thinking about it.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

tripster said:


> Point taken, there is no doubt that he will have to prove his abilities by defending his title. That does not stop him from exploring his abilities in another weight class and to be frank, I think UFC would be excited about seeing him in the middle weight category since there seems to be no competition for Silva right now. This, of course is just me thinking out loud what GSP's options are but I'll bet he's thinking about it.


no doubt GSP has a long and bright future ahead of him in the MMA game.
he is still sooooo young and seems to have all the heart and desire to keep getting better.
i dont blame you guys for gettin pumped about your "hometown hero"
but GSP does have areas he needs to improve, and im sure he'd be the first to admit to it.
that's part of what has made him a great fighter,
and part of what i believe will eventually make him one of the best ever.
if he continues to apply himself to refining his skills over the next 5 years,
just imagine how great he could become!!!

GSP is my 2nd favorite fighter behind anderson silva 
and just ahead of bj penn (if only our HI boy would apply himself the way your GSP does...)

the other reason i think it would be a mistake for GSP to move up, at least for now,
is THERE STILL ARE LEGIT CONTENDERS AT 170!!!
guys like j.fitch and m.davis who've put together nice win streaks,
should not be denied a chance at a title shot.
its good for the sport to have guys come in and look across the cage at 
the man wearing the belt and want to take it away from him.
it will be great for GSPs legacy to be able to run off a streak
of successful title defenses against talented dangerous guys.
it will also help his development process and help him grow into the best he can be.
iron sharpens iron.
maybe in another year and a half after at least 2 or 3 successful defenses
it will seem like a much more appropriate idea.

as for whats next for anderson silva?
a matchup vs m.bisping seems inevitable doesnt it?
also, a re-match vs okami would be nice since that fight never really was resolved.
that will keep him busy for at least another 8-10 mos.
by then, maybe paulo filho will be ready to step up too...


----------



## tripster

9ERHIGH said:


> no doubt GSP has a long and bright future ahead of him in the MMA game.
> he is still sooooo young and seems to have all the heart and desire to keep getting better.
> i dont blame you guys for gettin pumped about your "hometown hero"
> but GSP does have areas he needs to improve, and im sure he'd be the first to admit to it.
> that's part of what has made him a great fighter,
> and part of what i believe will eventually make him one of the best ever.
> if he continues to apply himself to refining his skills over the next 5 years,
> just imagine how great he could become!!!
> 
> GSP is my 2nd favorite fighter behind anderson silva
> and just ahead of bj penn (if only our HI boy would apply himself the way your GSP does...)
> 
> the other reason i think it would be a mistake for GSP to move up, at least for now,
> is THERE STILL ARE LEGIT CONTENDERS AT 170!!!
> guys like j.fitch and m.davis who've put together nice win streaks,
> should not be denied a chance at a title shot.
> its good for the sport to have guys come in and look across the cage at
> the man wearing the belt and want to take it away from him.
> it will be great for GSPs legacy to be able to run off a streak
> of successful title defenses against talented dangerous guys.
> it will also help his development process and help him grow into the best he can be.
> iron sharpens iron.
> maybe in another year and a half after at least 2 or 3 successful defenses
> it will seem like a much more appropriate idea.
> 
> as for whats next for anderson silva?
> a matchup vs m.bisping seems inevitable doesnt it?
> also, a re-match vs okami would be nice since that fight never really was resolved.
> that will keep him busy for at least another 8-10 mos.
> by then, maybe paulo filho will be ready to step up too...


Hey man, nice to see you're so interested in this forum but let me give you a little pointer - your messages are about 30 sentences too long! Seriously, give it a break.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

WhoopDatAzz said:


> GSP is the man, and there is no one I know right now that could beat him the WW Division. I would like to see Anderson Silva vs GSP, for both titles on the line, that would be awesome. If Silva would drop down in weight, it would be a good fight. Silva could beat GSP, no questions asked.


i dont know how the heck silva could make 170.
from what i understand he walks around at over 200lbs.
seems like too much weight to cut to me.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

tripster said:


> Hey man, nice to see you're so interested in this forum but let me give you a little pointer - your messages are about 30 sentences too long! *Seriously, give it a break.*


im going to try to say this as politely as i can.
im not sure u and i know each other well enuff to be giving unsolicited advice.
im also not sure exactly why you think you regulate things around here,
but my posts are not intended for those with ADD.
right or wrong, MHOs are based on facts and logic based analysis.
i include said facts/logic/analysis to back up those opinions.
personally, i think more ppl should do the same 
INSTEAD OF 3 sentences of completely ignorant BS.

since you decided we are going to be giving each other advice,
here's my advice to you my friend,
*IF MY POSTS CONTAIN TOO MUCH INFORMATION 
AND TOO MANY SENTENCES FOR YOUR BRAIN,
JUST IGNORE THEM AND MOVE ON!*

thats the polite version.
aloha


** just to make this a little longer for you, here's what some others have said about my "long" posts


Warchild said:


> I'm a Serra fan but 9ERHIGH said it perfectly...





Walker said:


> Well said 9erhigh- completely agree...


----------



## Drogo

9ERHIGH said:


> im going to try to say this as politely as i can.
> im not sure u and i know each other well enuff to be giving unsolicited advice.
> im also not sure exactly why you think you regulate things around here,
> but my posts are not intended for those with ADD.
> right or wrong, MHOs are based on facts and logic based analysis.
> i include said facts/logic/analysis to back up those opinions.
> personally, i think more ppl should do the same
> INSTEAD OF 3 sentences of completely ignorant BS.
> 
> since you decided we are going to be giving each other advice,
> here's my advice to you my friend,
> *IF MY POSTS CONTAIN TOO MUCH INFORMATION
> AND TOO MANY SENTENCES FOR YOUR BRAIN,
> JUST IGNORE THEM AND MOVE ON!*
> 
> thats the polite version.
> aloha
> 
> 
> ** just to make this a little longer for you, here's what some others have said about my "long" posts


He's right, your posts are kind of hard to read. It isn't so much length as the lack of capitalization, periods and paragraph breaks. You usually have good insight but some structure will bring more people in.


----------



## tripster

9ERHIGH said:


> im going to try to say this as politely as i can.
> im not sure u and i know each other well enuff to be giving unsolicited advice.
> im also not sure exactly why you think you regulate things around here,
> but my posts are not intended for those with ADD.
> right or wrong, MHOs are based on facts and logic based analysis.
> i include said facts/logic/analysis to back up those opinions.
> personally, i think more ppl should do the same
> INSTEAD OF 3 sentences of completely ignorant BS.
> 
> since you decided we are going to be giving each other advice,
> here's my advice to you my friend,
> *IF MY POSTS CONTAIN TOO MUCH INFORMATION
> AND TOO MANY SENTENCES FOR YOUR BRAIN,
> JUST IGNORE THEM AND MOVE ON!*
> 
> thats the polite version.
> aloha
> 
> 
> ** just to make this a little longer for you, here's what some others have said about my "long" posts


Just trying to give you some friendly advice. Nobody wants to read a novel here. Take it or leave it, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

WhoopDatAzz said:


> It could be possible if they gave Silva enough time to cut weight. I know it would be extremely hard to do so, but it could still be done. Who else is going to be a hard fight for GSP? Sanchez? Don't think so? Thiago? No way. Everyone I assume would love to see Silva vs GSP, it would be one of the greatest matches ever. Even Silva said in an interview that he would move down in weight, not up. It should be interesting to see who will conquer GSP and Silva, they are at their greatest right now. How do you guy's see it being played out? I'm clueless to think of an opponet for either one of them! :dunno:


Ok, you guys asked for it.
Capitalization and paragraph structure...

Future matchups for GSP::
1. J.Fitch - has earned a shot with his win streak
2. M.Davis - again, win streak, and has DANGEROUS HANDS!!!
3. BJ.Penn - assuming he beats S.Sherk, but i know he wants a rematch
4. T.Alves - VERY YOUNG and constantly improving

Of that group, I still think BJ makes the best matchup. His legendary TDD and excellent hands make him a tough matchup for GSP, as evidenced by GSPs face after their first matchup. BJs conditioning let him down tho, and he ran out of gas and got taken down easier as the fight wore on. Those takedowns in the 2nd and 3rd were the deciding factors in that fight. _IF_ he applies himself to his diet n cardio AND takes it easy on the gravity bong rips he should come into that matchup with a very easy weight cut (less than 5lbs) meaning he should have plenty of energy for a 25 minute fight. The problem is I dont think he will ever dedicate himself to the sport like that.


Matchups for A.Silva::
1. M.Bisping - this seems like UFC destiny
2. Y.Okami - this battle was never really decided
3. P.Filho - could he get some more experience in the WEC and come up in 18 mos?

I dont really see any of those guys beating A.Silva tho. The first two seem like they would draw just because of the story lines, but that's about it.


----------



## Zuke

Marcus Davis is a walk in the park for GSP. Just take him to the mat. There seems to be alot of people on here thinking that making ur opponent fight ur type of fight is wimpy or weak. Its not. Its the smart thing!

Is The CroCop dumb for not taking down Nog and trying to G'n'P him??? Then GSP is not stupid for wanting to take guys down and pound out victories.


Its not like he L'n'P like Sherk here guys. He is finishing fools.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

I agree M.Davis would probably just get taken down and pounded out.
I dont think it would make a great fight, but I still want to see it.
I want to see GSP PROVE IT in the octagon instead of assuming its a forgone conclussion.
GSP has already lost to a guy that it was a forgone conclussion he would beat, remember?
Upsets do happen. I agree taking M.Davis down would be the smart thing to do.
But I also feel that immediately taking an opponent to the ground cuz
you feel your striking or chin may be inferior IS A WEAKNESS!!!
Not wimpy or anything like that, and I dont believe false bravado is better.

I'm simply saying that personally, I admire a guy who can beat you any which way
MORE than i admire a guy who can only beat you by sticking to a certain gameplan.
However I admire BOTH guys more than I admire my own "skills" as a fighter.


----------



## BrutalKO

*Kenflo the fighter...Rogan the commentator*

...It was cool to see Kenflo sitting in for Joe. It's obvious...Kenny is a fighter...Rogan is a commentator. Joe Rogan is no joke and he knows MMA pretty well. Joe has trained with some fighters before including Karo Parisyan. Rogan is a great fit...and he's gotten to know the sport very well. What makes Rogan good is that he breaks down the fight explaining what's going on while it's happening and what each fighter is trying to do to gain control so people can understand the groundgame a little better. Thumbs up for Joe Rogan...:thumbsup:


----------



## RushFan

BrutalKO said:


> ...It was cool to see Kenflo sitting in for Joe. It's obvious...Kenny is a fighter...Rogan is a commentator. Joe Rogan is no joke and he knows MMA pretty well. Joe has trained with some fighters before including Karo Parisyan. Rogan is a great fit...and he's gotten to know the sport very well. What makes Rogan good is that he breaks down the fight explaining what's going on while it's happening and what each fighter is trying to do to gain control so people can understand the groundgame a little better. Thumbs up for Joe Rogan...:thumbsup:


Rogan is Cool! I love to see his intensity and respect for the sport whenever he talks about it. Rogan is always memorable in the pre fight hype clips. More guest commentators would be cool eg; KenFlo but Rogan has to stay :thumb01:


----------



## WC17

9ERHIGH said:


> I agree M.Davis would probably just get taken down and pounded out.
> I dont think it would make a great fight, but I still want to see it.
> I want to see GSP PROVE IT in the octagon instead of assuming its a forgone conclussion.
> GSP has already lost to a guy that it was a forgone conclussion he would beat, remember?
> Upsets do happen. I agree taking M.Davis down would be the smart thing to do.
> But I also feel that immediately taking an opponent to the ground cuz
> you feel your striking or chin may be inferior IS A WEAKNESS!!!
> Not wimpy or anything like that, and I dont believe false bravado is better.
> 
> I'm simply saying that personally, I admire a guy who can beat you any which way
> MORE than i admire a guy who can only beat you by sticking to a certain gameplan.
> However I admire BOTH guys more than I admire my own "skills" as a fighter.


So if you are counting on GSP to show up unfocussed, unprepared and take Davis lightly like he did in the exception of his career, as if he hasn't already proven how much he learned from that fight, then Davis has a chance. I on the other hand will go with the GSP who comes to fight 9 times out of 10, and whoops Davis's fuckin ass, rather than cling to an exception of a guys career. thats pretty lame. 

ALso since when is there a weakness in taking down a so called "world class BJJ blackbelt". Now all of a sudden a guy who many a year ago questioned his sub game decides to go to the ground with a BJJ blackbelt, and that's taking an easier approach?....riiiiggghhhtt. Serra made the mistake by over committing to his punches and gave GSP the perfect opportunity. GSP goes with what you give him. The brief time that was standing GSP showed Serra had nothing for him. Had he followed up the 5 or 6 jabs that landed at will with a highkick, Serra probably would been put to sleep then and there.


----------



## 9ERHIGH

WC17 said:


> So if you are counting on GSP to show up unfocussed, unprepared and take Davis lightly like he did in the exception of his career, as if he hasn't already proven how much he learned from that fight, then Davis has a chance. I on the other hand will go with the GSP who comes to fight 9 times out of 10, and whoops Davis's fuckin ass, rather than cling to an exception of a guys career. thats pretty lame.
> 
> ALso since when is there a weakness in taking down a so called "world class BJJ blackbelt". Now all of a sudden a guy who many a year ago questioned his sub game decides to go to the ground with a BJJ blackbelt, and that's taking an easier approach?....riiiiggghhhtt. Serra made the mistake by over committing to his punches and gave GSP the perfect opportunity. GSP goes with what you give him. The brief time that was standing GSP showed Serra had nothing for him. Had he followed up the 5 or 6 jabs that landed at will with a highkick, Serra probably would been put to sleep then and there.


just maybe you're gettin too emotional over this.
time has proven that EVERYONE CAN BE BEAT.
while there isnt anybody in the WW division that i would bet money would beat GSP,
all i am just saying is i would like to see him prove it.
fighters still have to EARN their way into the hall of fame last i checked.
what exactly do you want? 
should we just say GSPs reputation can retain the belt until he feels like handing it over?
was serra really the exception? we dont know 100%.
GSP HAS NEVER SUCCESSFULLY DEFENDED HIS TITLE!!! not once.
so yeah, he still has a lot to prove.
do i think there is a good chance anyone will beat him soon?
not really, but i still would like to see him PROVE IT IN THE OCTAGON!
why is that such a difficult concept to grasp?

if any fighter has any aspect of his fight game that he doesnt want "exposed" 
then that is a weakness. it is a ***** in the armor that maybe, one day, 
the right fighter with the right skillset can come along and exploit.
again, A VERY SIMPLE CONCEPT.
does is mean that the right fighter will come along and take advantage?
of course not, but its still there nonetheless.

GSPs gameplan vs serra was sound, obviously.
and he did what he should have done, obviously,
but if i am hypothetically a 170lb fighter with LEGENDARY TDD,
amazing BJJ, and DEVASTATING knockout power in my hands,
i would think i am a very good matchup for GSP.
too bad there just isnt really anyone like that at 170 right now.
thats my point, and whether you agree or not 
you've said nothing to disprove its validity.


----------



## petite_dodue

Georges St-Pierre is so right when he said that people can celebrate hockey without breaking window. I'm sure Alkhir is 100% agree with me. But hey,that's me.


----------



## MMAmatt

he techincally has "defended his title", i mean he did have the interm-title so he had to beat hughes and then beat serra, although he says he didnt count the interm as the real belt, the fact that serra had the belt to begin with was a total joke, so its like GPS is back to where he should have been a year ago, defended his belt once against serra and now he has real opponents to fight, i want to see fitch/stpierre.


----------



## RushFan

MMAmatt said:


> so its like GPS is back to where he should have been a year ago,


I'm surprised it took him a whole year to find his way given he had a GPS.:thumb02:


----------



## Damone

Davis vs GSP would be interesting. Davis has better stand-up, but there's no way in hell he's stopping the takedown. GSP would TKO him, but I wouldn't mind seeing those 2 fight. Let's see how Marcus handles Swick.


----------



## piratedanger

If little Matt Serra can KO GSP then I think Davis would have a decent chance of doing so before he got taken down.

Even so, more of his wins are by submission than are by KO


----------



## 9ERHIGH

you guys are interested in the same WW title fights that i am.
GSP vs fitch, then
GSP vs davis.

i think GSP will dominate both fighters, but i want to see him PROVE IT,
before i start thinking about him trying to challenge a.silva.
a.silva has dominated his weight class and destroyed 4 different fighters
since he became MW champ. 
GSPs resume as a champ isnt even close yet.
i think he'll get there as long as he can hide that chin of his...


----------



## Damone

I'd like to see GSP take on guys like Karo (Again) and Alves, too. There are also guys like Chris Wilson & Paul Taylor, who should be moving up the ranks here soon. I still think WW has plenty of guys.

I don't know, GSP vs Silva just doesn't interest me much. Almeida vs Silva would be better, in my opinion.


----------



## Stapler

Damone said:


> Davis vs GSP would be interesting. Davis has better stand-up, but there's no way in hell he's stopping the takedown. GSP would TKO him, but I wouldn't mind seeing those 2 fight. Let's see how Marcus handles Swick.


That's how I would see the fight going, although St. Pierre could never give Davis room to breathe. If he got caught by one of Marcus' hooks he'd be in trouble.

Although, like you said.. Let's see how Marcus handles Swick.


----------

